# Naruto 640 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 17, 2013)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Harbour (Jul 17, 2013)

*Minato is coming to save the next week chapter.*

The ending of this chapter focused on Minato. He should save Sasuke and Naruto. And obviously he somehow will do it. Preparatory wanking thread.


----------



## Azula (Jul 17, 2013)

another long ass jutsu name


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato saves the incompetent new generation.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 17, 2013)

minato soloes


----------



## tivu100 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chapter 640 is out! Link removed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Obito trolls Minato


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato owns, juubito gets wrecked, Madara orgasms over Hashi some more


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 17, 2013)

I predict the preview 
_naruto and sasuke in danger!!! what will minato do?!!?!_


----------



## Rai (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato soloes


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato will save Naruto and Sasuke then start talking/analyzing Juubito. then Madara and Hashirama talk about teaming up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2013)

- Minato saves Naruto and Sasuke and does something to Jyuubito and he gets praised by everyone as being the most skilled Hokage
- After his assault on Jyuubito we see Jyuubito is perfectly fine but Minato realizes he's going to have to give the Yin chaka to Naruto
- Other Kages show up to attempt to hold Jyuubito back with Hiruzen and Tobirama as Sasuke protects Naruto while Minato transfers the chakra over
- Chapter ends with Hashirama and Madara beginning their long awaited battle


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 17, 2013)

*Chapter 640 Prediction:*  Turnabout

Minato saves Sasuke and Naruto at the last second, and at the same time, plants the flags for his most powerful jutsu.  Meanwhile Hashirama and Madara fight it out one on one, the second and third are slowly regenerating.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone from Team 7 gets butchered.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Gortef (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato reacts but just before he actually acts its Gokage to the rescue!
Or Orochimaru, that would stir things up a little.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 17, 2013)

Well I think that we'll see:
-Minato saves Naruto and Sasuke and does something with the new jutsu he was trying to use;
-or Naruto will save himself and Sasuke with his BM;
-or Kurama will take Naruto's body and does something to help him;
-or the Gokages will save them;
-or Kakashi will save them;
-some Madara Vs Hashirama;
-some Juubito's rampage.


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato to the rescue. 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Minato saves Naruto and Sasuke and does something to Jyuubito and he gets praised by everyone as being the most skilled Hokage


Make it happen Kishi!


----------



## Abz (Jul 17, 2013)

why do I get the impression that kakashi will get to them first.....


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jul 17, 2013)

i predict sasuke will be killed in this attack as minato will only have the speed to save 1

please kishi make it happen


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2013)

Madara stands in Hashirama's way. Why if his real goal is to prepare his trump card? 

Soo, he'll use a suicide jutsu for that purpose. A good way to distract Juubito, because he may think Madara isn't "aiming" for him. 

After that, Madara will repeat the very same jutsu. 

Izanami activated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 17, 2013)

I predict more panels of sexual tension between Hashi and Mads.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't know what Obito plans to do with Naruto and Sasuke, but I hope Minato does not make it in time and Naruto and Sasuke are sent to "the trash bin" a.k.a. Kamuiland for an enlightening reunion with Kakashi.


----------



## NW (Jul 17, 2013)

^ He most likely just wants to blow their faces up or something.


----------



## Abz (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Don't know what Obito plans to do with Naruto and Sasuke, but I hope Minato does not make it in time and Naruto and Sasuke are sent to "the trash bin" a.k.a. Kamuiland for an enlightening reunion with Kakashi.





Fusion said:


> ^ He most likely just wants to blow their faces up or something.



If Minato doesn't make it....

then i'm fully expecting kakashi to appear out of the blue and pile drive obito right there.....saving the kids

and look he has been absent for around 3 weeks....so ya know....


----------



## SLB (Jul 17, 2013)

I keep hoping we see more so6p every week and keep getting disappointed 

Minato will probably save them. I'm sure Sakura will have some panels of worry, maybe even Hinata. Pairing trolls and all that jazz.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 17, 2013)

I think is going to be Kakashi the one to save them too and not Minato, I mean is the perfect entrance for him saving his two students.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato, Kakashi, the Gokage or one of the rookies in for the save.

More panels of Sasuke having inappropriately timed threatening statements of how he'll kick Naruto's ass in the middle of battling Juubito.

More Alliance ninja standing on the sidelines cheerleading.


----------



## Abz (Jul 17, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> I think is going to be Kakashi the one to save them too and not Minato, I mean is the perfect entrance for him saving his two students.



It's the perfect timing


----------



## takL (Jul 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> If Minato doesn't make it....
> 
> then i'm fully expecting kakashi to appear out of the blue and pile drive obito right there.....saving the kids
> 
> and look he has been absent for around 3 weeks....so ya know....



yep esp when the exit of the kamui space is obitos sharingan.


----------



## ImSerious (Jul 17, 2013)

i predict minato soloing.


----------



## Jad (Jul 17, 2013)

I predict Gai kicking ass an chewing bubble gum, and guess what. His all out of bubble gum.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chapter 640 - Am I my Brothers keeper

Sasuke - my chakra what's going on

Naruto - this technique is....

*Naruto flashes back to the pain fight where preta path was sucking souls*

Naruto - Sasuke this technique will suck your souL out be careful

Sasuke *starts forming perfect susano*

Obito - It's to late you will become part of me, part of PERFECTION

Naruto - Kurama let's switch for a while

Kurama - Bastard at a time like this

Naruto - I need to gather my chakra for "that" attack

*scene changes to Madara and the 1st*

1st - Madara kun i can't play with you right now i have something important to do

Madara - fool you think i care about those brats let's finish what we started 100 years ago

Madara - I will teach you just how futile your efforts was back then

*Madara forms his large susanoo with 2 swords and 4 heads*

*The 1st goes into sage mode and creates a forest*

Both - LETS FINISH THIS

*sCENE changes to Oro and 5 Kages*

All Kages - SASUKE!!!!!

Tsunade - Why has he decided to help us?

Oro - Sasuke right now is facing an internal struggle, him meeting with Itachi the last time has changed his heart

Onoki - These uchiha brats have always been troublesome

Raikage - After this war i'll settle my affairs with this brat

Mei - Raikage we have no time for your squibble we must get intel about the enemy from Orochimaru

Gaara - Orochimaru Sama please inform us about the enemy

*Scene changes to Kakashi*

*Kakashi is trying to heal himself of the gaping wound on his left shoulder*

Kakashi - it's not use i'll certainly die here, what can i do to help with the situation

*Kakashi is able to use his eye to see the situation with Naruto and Sasuke*

Kakashi - I made a promise to them that i would never let them down, i must use "that jutsu"

Kakshi - I guess i'll be seeing you again soon father

*Kakashi begins making dog, lion, and tiger seals, and his body starts to melt away*

Kakshi - GWAAAA just a little bit longer

*Scene switches back to Naruto Sasuke and Obito*

4th - Shit my technique isn't working

Obito - sensai sama my body remembers techniques and the same move won't work twice

Naruto - it's no use his version of this technique is much stronger than PAIN'S

Sasuke - my body, no this can't be the end.....

Obito - just a few more seconds until you're apart of perfection

*a quick burst of lightning cut's of obito's arms*

Naruto Sasuke obito & the 4th - !!!!!!!!!!!

*Obito arms begin to reform*

Mysterious figure "So it seems the 10 jails jyubbi is immortal, well i'm not so bad myself"

Sasuke, Naruto - that voice it's............

Sasuke, Naruto - NISAN!!!!!, Itachi

4th - Itachi!!!!?!

Obito - Hmphhh, you're a stingy bastard refusing to stay dead

Sasuke - Nisan how are you here

Itachi - when i fought Kakashi in konoha i planted my DNA on him and only with him dying could he activate the seals to restore me in my prime.

Sasuke - !

Naruto - Kakashi sensai 

Itachi - Obito let's take this elsewhere

*before obito could respond Itachi warps to him and takes him into the dimension where he fought kakashi*

Itachi vs Obito - the final showdown, who will win the ninja war

Next chapter will be a color chapter


----------



## titantron91 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chapter title: Taunting a Monster

Minato saves Sauce and Nardo.

Minato connects his lazors to Juubito and explosions happen.

From the explosion, Obito blitzes Minato, obliterating right arm, right torso and right leg.

Naruto attempts to rescue Minato but Sauce gets there faster and blasts Juubito with Susanoo Enton: Yasaka no Magatama that blows away Juubito.

Sauce's Susanoo grabs Minato's wrecked body and jumps away. Minato thanks Sasuke for the quick rescue. Naruto throws a tantrum about how he was the one to save Minato.

Minato berates Naruto that he should focus on beating the Juubi and stop with the immature rants.

Juubito, writhing in pain lets go a powerful screech that releases a shockwave that knocks the fodder of their feet.

Hashirama gets alarmed but Madara scolds him and tells him to focus. Madara claims that he has to reveal his trump card soon but a moment worth of a quick skirmish won't be a bother.

Obito stares at Sauce crazily but notices Naruto nearer. Obito chooses to attack Naruto but suddenly lava began flooding under Obito.

The 5 Kage appear with Onoki about to blast Obito with his Jinton: Atomic Dismantling jutsu.

End.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 17, 2013)

Predict Minato teleported Naruto and Sasuke from Obito's hands.
He use his BadassName Jutsu, deal significant damage, but Obito doesnt give a swiming fuck, regenerated.
Madara and Hashirama scene, Tobirama and Hiruzen few panels.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 17, 2013)

*Ladies and gentleman, prepare for Minato's rescue next chapter*

Long story short, his son's about to get pasted, along with Uchiha.

He also got cockblocked when about to show us a new tech 

But we know, he will save them next chapter, because he's the only one left. Tobirama's regenerating, Hashirama's squaring off against Madara, and Hiruzen, more or less got fodderized (shuriken shadow clone? Really?). Minato is the only one left, and the last page pretty much told us it's him who's going to save the day.

Prepare your spunk shottys guys, Minato's about to rip this shit up.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 17, 2013)

Some obligatory Minato wank.
Obito further soloing.
More badassery and fatassness.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 17, 2013)

minato still has a hiraishin tag on obito so  i guess he'll use that to his advantage (unless it was somehow removed  when obito transformed)


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2013)

*Naruto 640 Prediction*
*Formation*

Minato: Hiraishin!
_As Obito is about to annihilate Sasuke and Naruto, Minato ports from the back with a rasengan and tries to smash him like he did in the past_
_Minato lands the rasengan on Obito_
Minato: !? I..hit?
_Naruto and Sasuke jump back_
_Obito's back forms chakra arms and grab Minato_
Minato: ! Dammit, I can't jump out now since his chakras touching me!
_Obito rips Minato to pieces_
Naruto: !? DAD!
Sasuke: Shut up Naruto, I already explained this to you.
Naruto: ...what was that all about back there "erase the past?"
_Sasuke looks at Naruto with a menacing look_
Sasuke: Exactly what it sounds like.
Kurama: Naruto....you can feel it can't you, with my chakra..
Naruto: Yeah...he's only helping us here for his own purpose...he still has that evil inside him
Kurama: Don't let your guard down, if he kills you, I'll be released and when I am, I'll destroy him.
Naruto: It won't happen don't worry!
----------
Hiruzen and Tobirama are side by side regenerating
Tobirama: Did you see that?
Hirzuen: Yeah, that further confirms my theory.
Tobirama: let me hear it.
Hiruzen: When you used the first explosive tags, he was caught and hit by them however once you did it again, he managed to escape.
Tobirama: I noticed that also, he gained a tremendous speed increase and awareness...but why?
Hiruzen: When I launched my shuriken, I did so in a linear manner to test his movements. and judging by his line of attack and decision to cut through my shuriken instead of flying over them, I came to the conclusion that when he's using that jutsu in his hand, he can only move in a straight line. Furthermore, the chakra is so dense and heavy and requires a huge amount of concentration that he loses almost all his awareness. 
Tobirama: I see..that's why the fourth was able to land a hit on him.
Hiruzen: Yeah, he was too focused on the attacking Naruto and Sasuke that he couldn't sense Minato from behind. That's the weakness of the jutsu.
Tobirama: you always were the analytical one. So I assume you know how to stop him.
Hiruzen: If his body and durability were normal it wouldn't be a problem but...nothing seems to damage him.
Naruto: !? Wait I have an idea!
Tobirama: Speak.
Naruto: When I fought the third raikage, he also had an extremely powerful jutsu and was super hard to take down since none of our jutsu had any effect on him, so I used his attack against him!
Hiruzen: I see...using that level of jutsu on his own body may work!
Tobirama: *This boy...he defeated the third raikage? Impressive*
Tobirama: Alright, let's get this done, we're going to need to be fast on our feet. 
Naruto: Hold on, I'm going into Sage mode!
Sasuke: !?
Hiruzen: The same state as Jiraiya? 
Sasuke: *this is...just like Kabuto...damn Naruto, he's strong.*
Naruto: Ready!
Hirzuen: Let's go!
----------------
Hashirama: ....dammit
Madara: You're not serious. If you won't act serious I'm going to delay every plan and hope you have, and maybe kill everyone here while I'm at it.
Hashirama: I can't fight you at a time like this...there's more important things going on.
Madara: You can't beat him anyway so why does it matter, fight with me until Obito kills everyone.
Hashirama: No.
Madara: What?
Hashirama: You're right, we may not have a chance against him..but with you, we can. Fight with me, put our differences aside for this one time. After this is done, I'll fight you seriously. 
Madara: ....
Madara: *This could work to my benefit, taking Obito out alone would be troublesome but with Hashirama this could be a walk in the park, and if we manage to actually accomplish this, I'll be that much closer to using "him."*
Madara: You drive a hard bargain.
Hashirama: So what's your answer, stay here and wait till he kills us all, or join with me and let's put an end to this.
*Last panel shows Madara grinning*
*Madara: Deal, I'll join you.*


----------



## Deadway (Jul 17, 2013)

Deadway, not enough Gai  I miss your Gai inserts.



Jad said:


> Deadway, not enough Gai  I miss your Gai inserts.



Don't worry, It's coming.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 17, 2013)

-Sasuke and Naruto get saved by Minato and there's some alliance reaction to them both almost dying. 
-Hashi and Mads do some talking
-Hiruzen and Tobirama reform
-Obito continues his attack but they just manage to evade him
-Oro and company arrive on the battlefield


----------



## WT (Jul 17, 2013)

Deadway just won the thread. There's no point now for me to post my prediction. Totally agree with Deadways.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 17, 2013)

I predict that Minato's new Jutsu is gonna open a black hole and absorb everything and end this manga!


----------



## Tiller (Jul 17, 2013)

Minato pulls a Hulk Hogan, saves the boys, hulks up and is the first person that hurts "Obitotails". Proving that "Obitotails" is beatable giving the alliance hope. Either Sakura or Hinata will mention that Naruto's Dad is really tough. Sasuke will look jealous well Naruto will say something like "Yeah Dad."

Meanwhile the First Hokage and Madara relive the 40's and pick up where they left off 70 years ago.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 17, 2013)

i guess kakashi's just smoking a blunt


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 18, 2013)

I predict Ino saves Sasuke and Naruto, by possessing Obito for a split second and releasing the hold. Minato then comments that her jutsu is faster than him..


----------



## DHxCohaco (Jul 18, 2013)

naruto chapter 640: the real juubi 
*obito uses his overwhelming power against naruto and sasuke, will minato make it in time ?* 
naruto: argh !!
-juubito fires his his attack, a yellow body is shown to half blown up- 
killer B: NARUTOOOO !!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO 
hachibi: no, naruto is alright , the one that got blown up is ..... konoha's yellow flash 
killer B: ?!! 
hachibi: he and his clone used his space time jutsu to switch places with naruto and sasuke in the last moment
killer B: i remember him owning my brother with his space time jutsu, but this is a whole new level 
hachibi: yeah, this is thanks to kyuubi's chakra
naruto: damn i'm just keeping on getingt rescued
sasuke: you better shut up and concentrate because right now we're on our own against him, the other hokages didn't finish regenerating yet 
hashirama: this is very bad, the boys are on their own now 
madara: why don't you shut up and concentrate on our fight 
hashirama: this is MADNESS , we should stop juubi's jinchuriki he's a threat to all of us 
madara: yes i know, i will stop him
hashirama: then what are you waiting for ? let's go and stop him instead of fighting 
madara: hahahaha, you don't understand anything, do you ? in order for *me* to stop him, i need to use my trump card , and in order to use it this fight is necessary 
hashirama: damn you , madara . why are you so obsessed with power ?
madara: well let me tell you the tale of the rikudou sennin, the man that stopped the real juubi , the god and ruler of this world .... i'm the only one who know the real story because i was the only person able to fully read the secret stone 
hahirama: dead men tell no tales, madara . 
*next chapter, the final fight between madara and hashirama begins while sasuke and naruto will face obito alone, wich side will be the winner of this war ? will this world survive ?* 
chapter ends


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2013)

I predict Sasuke and Naruto dying as it was foretold.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Abz (Jul 18, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


>





c'mon Kishi

c'mon man


kakashi turning up and saving the kids...will have minato-fans raging....because they will be in complete disbelief that their god was out shon run by kakashi... who for some reason has been subconsciously labeled in this forums members...that he's shit-tier.....he fucking ain't


----------



## Sykonaut (Jul 18, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Minato pulls a Hulk Hogan, saves the boys, *hulks up and is the first person that hurts "Obitotails". Proving that "Obitotails" is beatable giving the alliance hope.* Either Sakura or Hinata will mention that Naruto's Dad is really tough. Sasuke will look jealous well Naruto will say something like "Yeah Dad."
> 
> Meanwhile the First Hokage and Madara relive the 40's and pick up where they left off 70 years ago.


That's spot on. Laws of shonen manga dictate that certain things must happen and "Jubito getting hurt thus proving that he is beatable" is one of those things. Minato is also very likely to fill in that role, becoming the first one to really hurt Jubito.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 18, 2013)

I predict


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 18, 2013)

Please no!
Poor Hinata...


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 18, 2013)

Actually, I can kinda see it happening. If Kishi wants people to support the potential large scale Rinne Tensei, then killing off the favourites would be a smart tactic 

Btw, is the preview out yet?


----------



## Dominus (Jul 18, 2013)

Near67 said:


> I predict



That would be awesome. :33


----------



## NW (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess there's no preview this week. Allow me to substitute. 

_"dat obito really soloes!! what can the alliance do...?!!"_


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2013)

Quick question: last chapter was also released in color (by SJ?). Is that a regular thing that also happened with some other chapters, or was it a one-time thing?


----------



## Justice (Jul 19, 2013)

Juubito wrecks some shit and tries to become used to Juubi.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 19, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> Actually, I can kinda see it happening. If Kishi wants people to support the potential large scale Rinne Tensei, then killing off the favourites would be a smart tactic
> 
> Btw, is the preview out yet?



People would just expect RT after more than 1 named character is killed, then when everyone is RT, they'd just go  meh.....


----------



## Jad (Jul 19, 2013)

Chapter Title: Impossible!

**Minato uses Hirashin and appears countless times barraging Obito with Rasengans**
<Name of his technique>!!!!
**Obito stands there and Taijutsu's Minato into his Son and Sasuke**
**Minato's Kyuubi Chakara mode fades**
**Obito goes for a final stab at Minato**
**Tobirama warps in with his Hirashingi and stabs Obito. Only to have the blade break on contact**
Tobirma:"!? Not even this blade!"
**Hiruzen comes flying down on Obito.**
Hiruzen: "Summoning Technique! Monkey King Enma!"
**Hiruzen slams the staff on Obito. Only for him to sink slightly into the earth**
Hiruzen: "His...too powerful"
**Obito proceeds to let out a large amount of Chakara blowing everyone away**
**Up from beneath Minato comes out with a Kage Bunshin.**
Minato: "Rasengan!!!"
**Obito back steps and kicks the Bunshin and it poofs**
Tobirama: "Suiton: Grand Turtle's Weight!"
**Huge gushings of water come pouring out of all direction closing in on Obito**
Tobirama: "This pressure of water was even able to break 1 Ton of steel!"
Tobirama: !!
**Obito is standing in the middle with the water not closing on him**
Tobirama: "Tch!"
Tobirama: "Suiton: Turtle Shell Shock!"
**The water quickly spirals upwards into various pillars then come crashing down in drilling like motion on Obito**
Tobirama: "NOW 3rd!"
Hiruzen: "Doton: Swamp of the Underworld!"
**Obito being piled down with a continuous motion of Suiton, trying to vaporize it. He is also now sinking slowly**
Minato: "Forbidden Seal: 5 Arts of the Demon's Sins!"
**With Naruto's hand on the back of Minato giving him Chakara, Minato holds a seal. A huge pentagon appears under Obito and it's black chakara starts to disappear. Minato starts to crumble**
Minato [Thought]: "A self sacrificing technique. Even though it will not seal all his Chakara, it should take time for him to regain. You taught me this technique Kushina"
Minato: "!!"
Minato: "What!?"
Minato: "His not there!"
Hiruzen/Tobirama/Naruto/Sasuke: "!"
**Obito is floating in the air pointing a black ball within the palm of his arm down on Minato**
Minato: "Shit!"
**A blur appears next to Obito hitting him**
KONOHA: ADAMANTINE FLASH KICK!!!
**Gai appears in the 5th Gate - his leg warmers not there.**
Gai: Minato-sensei! (pretty sure he would call him that)
Minato: "Gai!?"
**Hiruzen noticing him from the corner of his eye**
Gai: "We need Kakashi's Kamui. Find a way to get him back in this world. His chakara maybe depleted and he may still be too tired to get back on his own."
Minato: "Alright, but are you sure? This isn't an opp-"
Gai: "Sensei. Leave this guy to us for now"
**All of a sudden the Alliance of ninja's appears in their thousands**
**Minato pulls off a smile**
Lee: "Dat Gai..."
**Two ninja's weirdly dressed - like robes - walk up to Tenten**
Ninja A: "We have modified it for you"
Ninja B: "Be careful"
Tenten: "Heh. Thanks"
**Tenten grabs the Bananfan.**
Tenten: "Lee you ready?"
Lee: "I am!"
**Lee has no banadages on and reveals a tribal like tattoo that comes down to the palm of his hands. On one palm the Kanji for "Fire", the other "Thunder".
**Lee punches his hands together**
Gai: Summoning Technique: Ningame
Gai: "Ningame. I need you to release yourself."
Ningame: "Ok."
**Out pops from Ningame's shell like a lid a pair of Nunchuku's. Very uniquely designed**
**Next panel shows Naruto and Sasuke at the front of the Alliance**
**Next panel shows Hashirama missing an arm and Madara glaring evily**
Hashirama: "You haven't...."
Madara: "No...someone else has"
**Last panel shows Orochimaru's face**


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 19, 2013)

Orochimaru shows up, uses Kabuto's super ET to restore Hiruzen's youth. Shinobi no Kami solo's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2013)

I am imagining a situation where Minato attacks Juubi but while it stops him from killing Naruto and Sasuke right away, it will still try to attack them with full force and Minato wont be able to shield them again, then Orochimaru and the others will arrive to protect Sasuke, and i can see the kages arriving to protect Naruto


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 19, 2013)

Minato rescues Naruto and Sasuke.

The end.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 20, 2013)

Minato will same Naruto, and sasuke. Instead he'll get the hit after he saved them directly or after that!
when that happen there will be a shitstorm. @.@


----------



## Harbour (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a feeling that on the last panel Minato already during the process of using his new jutsu. Next chapter he will blow our minds and there will be few dozens of Minato-threads. Nice.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 20, 2013)

I predict someone will make "it" in time...


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2013)

Tobirama cock blocks Madara like old times .


----------



## Abz (Jul 20, 2013)

i'm thinking that the first half will feel like everything is going in slow motion ...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 20, 2013)

I want to see what's up with Oro and in Kamui dimension.



Near67 said:


> I predict




Just add Sakura dying in Sasuke's place and the girls with their roles are happily done.

Srsly, nice fanart.


----------



## Sete (Jul 20, 2013)

Near67 said:


> I predict



Do you remember what happened to pain?
Jubito would be in deep shit...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 20, 2013)

New prediction:

Minato gives Nardo the yin chakra "right in time"

Naruto transforms into something we don't see and bam Juubito

Juubito's and everyone are "WTF?!"

Panel on a new Naruto Jin Mode (next to juubito actually, but more badass, Ichigo style)

Flashbacks inside Naruto wile he received the yin

Karuma explains how having its whole chakra gives him back its true power, wich is to produce and canalize the other bijuu's chakra, and that he's the part that gave previously the Juubi his strenght.

He also explains that if he's the source of the juubi's chakra, the others bijuus are parts of his personnality, and that they've passed it to Nardo telling him their name.

Wich means they gave Nardo the Yin of their chakra, and that the current Juubi only has the yang of them, nothing about the Hachibi, and a small part of Karuma wich allow him to produce/canalize a barely infinite chakra.

In other words, that now he's complete, and since Nardo has the yang chakra part of the 7 others bijuu, they are potentially more powerfull that the incomplete juubi.

Last pannel: Evil Madara face Sasuke

Last lines: Where is Hachi? And why is Madara interested in Sasuke?

Next chap: the trump card!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 20, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> New prediction:
> 
> Minato gives Nardo the yin chakra "right in time"
> 
> ...



that its awesome but because its awesome kishi cant do it , at the end of the day he fails , but nice prediction


----------



## Moeka (Jul 20, 2013)

Madara VS. Hashirama plz.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 20, 2013)

minato attacks juubito, the attack doesn't completely succeed. however, the attempt of minato's attack causes juubito to get hit by his own black beam attack by accident. this gives the alliance the idea that the best way to beat juubito is to use his own power against himself.


----------



## Abz (Jul 21, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Minato, Kakashi, Sasuke, or Naruto activates something and saves everyone
> 
> the end



this is pretty much whats going to happen


----------



## Shattering (Jul 21, 2013)

The *Sempou Enton Amatengan Hirashin Rin no jutsu!!*

The jutsu is useless but Obito hears Rin and collapses, and the heroes did it again


----------



## MS81 (Jul 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> this is pretty much whats going to happen



let's hope Kakashi and Minato have combo jutsu and sasuke can be the added power to Naruto.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 21, 2013)

Abz said:


> i'm fully expecting kakashi to appear out of the blue and pile drive obito right there.....saving the kids
> 
> and look he has been absent for around 3 weeks....so ya know....



yeah he should be almost at full strength as well.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 21, 2013)

Kabuto saves Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hidan saves Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2013)

only to sacrifice them to Jashin later on.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2013)

The Gokage, Oro and co. arrive. And hopefully we find out who's in control.


----------



## Annabella (Jul 22, 2013)

I predict Kakashi will save Naruto and Sasuke. He has to come out of kamuiland at some point and this would be a great entrance for him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2013)

Minato derps, then Edo Tensei Kushina shows up and gives him a good talking to.

Oro arrives with kages and resumes his obsession with Sasuke's body.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 22, 2013)

i hope we get another action chapter cuz the story sucks really bad at this point... just like the interactions between the character's


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I predict Kakashi will save Naruto and Sasuke. He has to come out of kamuiland at some point and this would be a great entrance for him.



I think the same...this is just too gooder time for him to appear


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Abz said:


> I think the same...this is just too gooder time for him to appear



yeah but how is Kakashi gonna intercept Jubito's bijudama hands?!?!


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

MS81 said:


> yeah but how is Kakashi gonna intercept Jubito's bijudama hands?!?!



MS81 ....of all people....you doubt it!?!?!

well i have 2 scenerios 

1. kakashi saves the kids only...minato arrives and attempts to use that jutsu he mentioned this chapter just gone.

2. kakashi saves the kids by engaging obito (how? i don't know) but it would most likely throw the bjiuu dama-things off course...then minato arriving to make a shot....

I just think...minato was really 'off' this chapter...i dunno but it felt like he was 'held-back?'

I mean the last panel shows he hit the floor after that kick..so...

and Obito's speed...by the look minato was giving him...he was quite worried...

don't you find it weird how we don't have a preview either? 

it's going to be a surprise ....no doubt about it...


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jul 22, 2013)

Orochimaru shows up and pulls off something horrific.

Or we all get this nice little suprise: Pretty much the best back-up imaginable.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRtFP6idx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 22, 2013)

I predict the unexpected:


















*YAMATORAMA !!!* !!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2013)

There's nothing there that looks like a spoiler apart from this

猿飛「チャクラが無尽蔵だからそろそろ本気を出すかの」
猿飛「歴代最強火影と呼ばれたワシにしか使えなかった術・・・食らえ血継淘汰　○○○○の術！」

柱間「おお猿」
扉間「やりおるの猿」
ミナト「さすが歴代最強の三代目様！」
ナルト「じっちゃんスゲー！」
サスケ「これが歴代最強火影の力か」
その他忍「歴代最強火影！歴代最強火影！」

こんな流れが見れると思ってたのにクソッ！！（壁ドン
なんでこうなったんだよ！！（床ドン

And I'm pretty sure that it isn't a spoiler, because the last two lines are first person if I'm reading it right.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> its also reveal that the jin knows soul removal jutsu so the hokage's are in danger ( dont worry the plot is stronger and kishi has no balls ),



Rinnegan can rip the soul out of a body.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> There's nothing there that looks like a spoiler apart from this
> 
> 猿飛「チャクラが無尽蔵だからそろそろ本気を出すかの」
> 猿飛「歴代最強火影と呼ばれたワシにしか使えなかった術・・・食らえ血継淘汰　○○○○の術！」
> ...



written from a sarutobi fan, I guess...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 22, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Rinnegan can rip the soul out of a body.



you dont say ? I never knew that /sarcasm


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> you dont say ? I never knew that /sarcasm



so why do you say it will be revealed?


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> so why do you say it will be revealed?



he's only assuming at this point....don't worry about it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 22, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> so why do you say it will be revealed?



cuz obito didnt use human path and being jin with juubi in control is a hard call


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 22, 2013)

If the rumors are true that Minato manages to save both Sasuke and Naruto, but one of them will get hurt, which I assume is Sasuke. But it's nothing to worry about, because Karin will simply take care of that. Oroch and co. arrives(!!)


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

minato saves sasuke and naruto. trolls juubito. juubito transforms again. end of chapter


----------



## Sete (Jul 22, 2013)

Evil is a she?The plot thickens...
Honestly Minato is the only one fast enough to save them now...


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> If the rumors are true that Minato manages to save both Sasuke and Naruto, but one of them will get hurt, which I assume is Sasuke. But it's nothing to worry about, because Karin will simply take care of that. Oroch and co. arrives(!!)



There's no rumors about these topics, nobody knows anything in the inthernet they just express their desires.

Minato has 2 clones, that's what pretty much "confirm" me that he will save both or none of them, only 1 would be pretty lame.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

i predict minato already put the kunai thingies and gets praised by tobirama


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 22, 2013)

I still dont know how could the kages and oro could help ? Doing what ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2013)

I missed Kakashi a lot.  He needs to save his team as always.


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

whats the excitement in Minato saving them ?? really.....


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

Abz said:


> *whats the excitement in Minato saving them ?? really*.....



trolling juubito


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> trolling juubito



that's a pretty lousy excuse


----------



## Sete (Jul 22, 2013)

Abz said:


> that's a pretty lousy excuse



Addy still mad? Give it time...


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

Abz said:


> that's a pretty lousy excuse



that's an awesome excuse!!!!!!!!!!!!1


any chapter obito is shat on is an awesome chapter.

then again, this is juubi, not obito 

then again, obito's fail will rise again as it always does 

never failed as  a tobi hater


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2013)

According to the Viz preview, the four Hokage fight Madara and Obito is indeed not in control.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

holy shit, minato + 3 hokages fight madara? 

where is oro?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> holy shit, minato + 3 hokages fight madara?
> 
> where is oro?



That can't be true anyway. @.@


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> According to the Viz preview, the four Hokage fight Madara and Obito is indeed not in control.



Does it say what happened with Obito?

Does this mean exactly that Obito will survive this arc leaving Madara the main villain of the arc for the heroes to fight.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2013)

The viz preview says the four resurrected kages take on madara. While everyone is on a loop as obito becomes the 10 tails Jin and loss consciousness.  So will the kages leave obito to naruto and sasuke while they all fight madara seems weird.

Also the viz translation calls minatos tech the rasen flash super circle dance howl stage 3. Maybe it is another level of hisharin if this is stage three.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2013)

Gabe said:


> The viz preview says the four resurrected kages take on madara. While everyone is on a loop as obito becomes the 10 tails Jin and loss consciousness.  So will the kages leave obito to naruto and sasuke while they all fight madara seems weird.
> 
> Also the viz translation calls minatos tech the rasen flash super circle dance howl stage 3. Maybe it is another level of hisharin if this is stage three.



Do you have the scan or some source?


----------



## Harbour (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, Minato save Naruto and Sasuke and use his next Hiraishin stage. Good, very good. Im ready to wank.

but four hokages against single madara? this is ridiculous.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2013)

Hope to see Obito kick Sasuke ass so Naruto can fight Obito alone in a one on one Bijuu fight.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's what it said: 



			
				Weekly Shonen Jump said:
			
		

> It's an epic Zombie brawl in _Naruto_ as the four resurrected Hokage take on the resurrected Madara! But Obito's thrown everything in a loop as he becomes Ten Tails' jinchuriki and loses his consciousness!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Here's what it said:



Hmm. I'm not trusting much. I will wait and see what happens when the chapter comes out.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 22, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hope to see Obito kick Sasuke ass so Naruto can fight Obito alone in a one on one Bijuu fight.



Trying to solo Obito now is equivalent to suicide.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Here's what it said:



It seems to me only a brief report of what happened until now instead of a simple preview.... But I could be wrong...


----------



## Harbour (Jul 22, 2013)

> It's an epic Zombie brawl in Naruto as the four resurrected Hokage take on the resurrected Madara! But Obito's thrown everything in a loop as he becomes Ten Tails' jinchuriki and loses his consciousness!


It sounds like the preview of last two chapter.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 22, 2013)

People are still taking these previews seriously? It was just a few weeks ago that the preview was about Madara's MS and Madara wasn't even in the chapter.  Previews are never an accurate assessment of what happens in the chapter.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> People are still taking these previews seriously? It was just a few weeks ago that the preview was about Madara's MS and Madara wasn't even in the chapter.  Previews are never an accurate assessment of what happens in the chapter.



Was it a Japanese preview? Most of the time I don't find THOSE legit.


----------



## Nic (Jul 22, 2013)

that's not the preview.  the sj previews are nowhere close to being that long.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 22, 2013)

Abz said:


> whats the excitement in Minato saving them ?? really.....



The excitement is in the fact that Kishimoto will unload a truck of shit on " new generation always surpasses the old"


----------



## zuul (Jul 22, 2013)

I place a mad bet on Sakura saving the day. 
If I'm right you 'd better all kiss my ass.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does it say what happened with Obito?
> 
> Does this mean exactly that Obito will survive this arc leaving Madara the main villain of the arc for the heroes to fight.



:rofl

obito, madara, and juubi are not gonna survive this. they will be TNJd and dead .

even oro came back as a good guy


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Do you have the scan or some source?



I got it from the American shonen jump electronic issue


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 22, 2013)

That "preview" is just what's happened recently, with some liberties. That's definitely not a preview of what's coming up. 

I think the other three hokage will more or less ignore Madara for a little while now, and Obito will either continue to be oblivious or show a glimmer of his personality. Kakashi will probably save Naruto/Sasuke, which may bring something back in Obito's mind.


----------



## Abz (Jul 22, 2013)

zombie brawl.....


----------



## Nic (Jul 22, 2013)

yeah the emphasis on Minato making it in time leads me to believe someone else will save Sasuke and Naruto.  From a connection to the main characters perspective that would likely be Kakashi.  If not him, by the kages making their entrance.


----------



## navy (Jul 22, 2013)

Minato defeats jubito, Madara revives him, the forum rages.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Moon busting feats from Juubito.


----------



## navy (Jul 22, 2013)

Now that Kishi has shown Jubito to have the ability to blitz Naruto and Sasuke, I predict Kishi giving them both a an asspull speed boost.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Moon busting feats from Juubito.



he had two chapters so far and all he can do is blades + stretching . indeed, next chapter is moon busting feats


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 22, 2013)

Madara uses his triumph card which is golden byakugan. 

the end


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure how things are going to play out, but I'm hoping for a more interesting battle heavy chapter than what we received last week.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not sure how things are going to play out, but I'm hoping for a more interesting battle heavy chapter than what we received last week.



last chapter was shurikens and bomb tags vs nuke proof juubi. next chapter is smoke bombs  vs juubi


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2013)

Obito kills Naruto and Sasuke, dismantles the Hokage and Madara, before casting MS on the world. Final chapter has Naruto as Hokage in the new world, accepted by everyone and has Sasuke as his best friend. 

It's not going to happen, but I can almost taste the level of rage that would hit the forum.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 22, 2013)

I predict that either the kages group, Sakura and/or Hinata, or Kakashi are going to save Naruto and Sasuke instead of Minato, or at least assist him in doing so. 

If the cliffhanger just ends up with Minato saving them like it looked in the first place, that's pretty lame. 

In terms of good opportunities, the best options are either Kages or Kakashi, since they're the ones who still need to get on the battlefield with a good entrance. It's the perfect moment for something like that, not more Minato wank.  Even though I like Minato.

It could also be Kabuto (with Anko possibly), but I don't really want to see him yet.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Obito kills Naruto and Sasuke, dismantles the Hokage and Madara, before casting MS on the world. Final chapter has Naruto as Hokage in the new world, accepted by everyone and has Sasuke as his best friend.
> 
> It's not going to happen, but I can almost taste the level of rage that would hit the forum.



Hell no, everyone would love that 




Anyways, I predict Kakashi appearing in time to save Nardo and Sauce, and Juubito recognizing him, thus "awakening" Obito's supposedly lost consciousness.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Obito kills Naruto and Sasuke, dismantles the Hokage and Madara, before casting MS on the world. Final chapter has Naruto as Hokage in the new world, accepted by everyone and has Sasuke as his best friend.
> 
> It's not going to happen, but I can almost taste the level of rage that would hit the forum.



I just read the greatest prediction of all time. :sanji



Addy said:


> last chapter was shurikens and bomb tags vs nuke proof juubi. next chapter is smoke bombs  vs juubi


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2013)

Madara saves Sasuke, Hashirama saves Naruto.
Minato teleports to Konoha and hides under his bed.

Hashirama and Madara cast fusion no jutsu, a new Itachi is born.
Itachi gets Obito with tsukiyomi, he will see Rin dieing over and over, Juubito colapses.

End of the chapter


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 22, 2013)

I think Minato's going to fail (hopefully) because of the situation and luck, not because of someone being faster than him.

But he's probably going to succeed and hog the glory like always.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2013)

Sakura will save Naruto and Sasuke  I mean, if she hits the ground, it can work, right? Juubito came from the ground...

Or Kakashi will save them  If it will be the gokage, I'll be surprised that they arrived there too fast, even using Gaara's sand...


----------



## Turrin (Jul 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> juubito will explode and minato will sacrefice himself and transport to space?


Given we have this scene where Juubi puffs up uncontrollably into a ball (actually looks a-lot like Cell):
3
3

It seems very plausible to me that JuubiObito puffs up uncontrollably until he is about to explode, than Minato teleports himself and Juubiboto away ? la Goku/Cell. Juubiobito explodes and the alliance think it's over because Obito simply couldn't handle the Juubi. Than Juubiobito returns in higher form ? la Cell reforming into an even more perfect form after exploding. 

I just can't imagine Kishimoto with a blond teleporting hero in SSJ  KCM will not make the parallel between Goku and Minato. I don't think Kishi can help himself.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 22, 2013)

I predict that Kakashi will come back, and do nothing allowing Minato hype to actually happen.
He's done nothing with the Chakra cloak and has had it activated since arriving.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 22, 2013)

i predict....


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 22, 2013)

AND I predict..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2013)

Should be another chapter like this one.

Hopefully at least one kage comes back and doesn't get blitzed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I predict:



That would be pretty awesome. Not only will it give us something emotional, it would provide a feat for Juubito; surviving in space. Meaning that we will be one step closer to planet busting ninjas.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2013)

This fight has been very dull, nothing really happens.

Hopefully, it will start getting exciting this week.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 22, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Should be another chapter like this one.
> 
> Hopefully at least one kage comes back and doesn't get blitzed.



Part one of that hope is unlikely. Part two is nigh impossible.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 22, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That would be pretty awesome. Not only will it give us something emotional, it would provide a feat for Juubito; surviving in space. Meaning that we will be one step closer to planet busting ninjas.


I don't think Minato would actually take him to space (though you never know), but rather just teleport him somewhere far off.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke barely managed to escape from Obito's attack. Minato tries again to use the Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki but Obito avoids it and uses his Kamui to send him to his dimension. There Minato encounters Kakashi, wounded.

Hashirama tries to get past by Madara with a Mokuton Bunshin but Madara tells him that he didn't come here to be fooled by his clones and blasts him and his doppleganger away with Shinra Tensei. Hashirama questions whether he survived their VotE fight and if so, how he did it.

Sarutobi and Tobirama are almost done with their regeneration and together start sharing what they've learned from Obito's jutsu.

Faced alone against Obito, Sasuke says that they'll need a strong and quick attack to finish him off quickly before the Juubi inside him reaches it's final form. He summons his hawk to take flight, saying he needs to warm up the sky (Kirin). Naruto says he'll stay behind, that he needs to see by himself how those Bijuu, morphing spheres that Obito has work in order to master a certain jutsu of his.

The chapter ends with Obito's Sharingan gaining another ring and three more magatamas/tomoes appear on it, taking the duo by surprise and leaving Naruto wondering back about the words of the great toad sage of him facing against a man with great powers in his eyes.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 23, 2013)

I kinda think that kyuubi will end up molding chaka and so naruto will instantly go into biju mode... then he will free himself from the grip kick obito away..... then say Hi to minato.... to everyones shock


----------



## Yuna (Jul 23, 2013)

FearTear said:


> The excitement is in the fact that Kishimoto will unload a truck of shit on " new generation always surpasses the old"


That phrase is not meant to be interpreted as "Every single member of a previous generation will be surpassed by a later generation" or "Every single member of a new generation will surpass all that came before them".

It's probably meant to be interpreted as "As a whole, each new generation will surpass the previous one because of their shared knowledge left to them by the previous generation, plus any new knowledge they might themselves uncover. We learn from both the successes and failures of those who came before us."


----------



## zuul (Jul 23, 2013)

"new generation always surpasses the old" 
It's an uninteresting theme. No big deal if Kishi drop it.


----------



## Monna (Jul 23, 2013)

zuul said:


> "new generation always surpasses the old"
> It's an uninteresting theme. No big deal if Kishi drop it.


This whole war arc has shown us that the older generation is powerful as fuck.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru arrival on the battlefield.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> This whole war arc has shown us that the older generation is powerful as fuck.


Especially monkey kage


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 23, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> This whole war arc has shown us that the older generation is powerful as fuck.



Other than Madara and Hashirama the old generation has pretty much been surpassed for the most part I'd say. That's not to say that they aren't powerful. Obviously only a future kage will surpass an old kage, but still.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 23, 2013)

Still wonder what the reason for some people to think, that someone else save boys, but not Minato?
Last chapter was "Hiraishin no jutsu", "Come on, make it in time"  and "Hurry Minato". You really think, that Minato fails to save his own son after all shit he did for him? He already was late too much (didnt save Kushina in time, didnt save Obito in time, didnt save Rin in time and so on), so its to time to save some asses, for logic sake.


----------



## Abz (Jul 23, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Still wonder what the reason for some people to think, that someone else save boys, but not Minato?
> Last chapter was "Hiraishin no jutsu", "Come on, make it in time"  and "Hurry Minato". You really think, that Minato fails to save his own son after all shit he did for him? He already was late too much (didnt save Kushina in time, didnt save Obito in time, didnt save Rin in time and so on), so its to time to save some asses, for logic sake.



but isn't that where kakashi succeeded.? 

the  is rather interesting


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 23, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Still wonder what the reason for some people to think, that someone else save boys, but not Minato?
> Last chapter was "Hiraishin no jutsu", "Come on, make it in time"  and "Hurry Minato". You really think, that Minato fails to save his own son after all shit he did for him? He already was late too much (didnt save Kushina in time, didnt save Obito in time, didnt save Rin in time and so on), so its to time to save some asses, for logic sake.




It can come across as pretty bland or anti-climatic if Minato just kinda saves them and that's that. What's the whole point of a cliffhanger if the most obvious thing happens? 

And both the Kages and Kakashi will have to enter the battlefield soon, and I think it's pretty obvious they won't just calmly show up; just like the alliance and the hokages did, they will arrive at the exact right moment. And Naruto and Sasuke's current situation is definitely one of those moments.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 640: A God's Awakening_ 



*Panel of Minato with a look of deep concentration*

Minato: I'll just have to do it...

Minato and his clone use Hiraishin to go to Naruto's location and Sasuke's location, respectively. Minato and his clone appear in the place of Naruto and Sasuke. Using KCM, both Minato and the clone sprout a single chakra arm to grab and move Naruto and Sasuke out of harm's way. Both the real and the clone Minato are hit by Obito's Jinton-esque jutsu.

Minato: !!
Minato's clone: ... 
*Poof*

Sasuke: _When did he tag me with his jutsu... ?_

*Flashback panel showing Minato tagging Sasuke as they are both being thrown off of the imperfect Juubi*

Naruto: Dad!!

*Panel of an pained Minato looking at Naruto*

Minato: I'll be alright, Naruto. Move!

*Minato's body begins begins reforming*

Obito sets his sights on Naruto.

Naruto: !!

Obito flies towards Naruto. A vortex of water appears in front of Naruto and Obito flies straight into the eye of the vortex. The vortex disappears and reappears in front of Tobirama.

Tobirama (completely reformed): Go! Saru!

*Panel of Hiruzen and two clones standing in a triangular formation*

Obito is spit out of the vortex of water towards Hiruzen and his clones.

Hiruzen (completely reformed): Fūinjutsu: Sanhōseki Fūin! [Lit: Sealing Jutsu: Three Jewel Seal... Shitty trans. prob.]

A triangular prison (similar in design to Oonoki's Dust Release prison) composed of Hiruzen's chakra appears to trap Obito instantly.

*A zoomed out panel of Obito trapped within the triangular prison* 

Obito moves forward and punches the wall of the trigonal pyramidal prison.

Hiruzen: That's pointless!

*Close up panel of Sasuke's Sharingan*

Sasuke: He used three different chakra natures to reinforce the fūinjutsu... And the only way to counter that seal would be to use three jutsu of the opposing natures. 

Naruto (smiling): Yes! Old man... ! You really are amazing!

Tobirama: Now's my chance to attack unhindered. Suiton: Kushizashi Niku no Jutsu! [Lit: Water Release: Skewered Flesh Jutsu... Forgive my shitty Japanese skills]

*Panel of multiple water drills manifesting within the prison and penetrating Obito's flesh*

Tobirama: ... As expected... It won't be that easy.

Obito begins to regenerate as the gaping holes made by Tobirama's jutsu are replaced with new flesh. 

Sakura: Such quick recovery... !!

Obito (regenerated) uses an unnamed kekkei tota to destroy Hiruzen's barrier.

Hiruzen/Tobirama/Sasuke: !!

Hiruzen: He was able to deduce and counter the natures of my sealing jutsu perfectly...

Obito grimaces.

*Panel of Minato appearing behind Naruto*

Naruto (look of concentration): ?

Minato: Naruto, I want you to listen to me. 

Naruto: What is it?

Fighting with the Kyuubi's chakra feels amazing... With the chakra of the Kyuubi, you and I are able to fight in a prime state. But the other heroes on the battlefield aren't so lucky. Naruto, with the Kyuubi's cooperation we could share this power with the rest of the alliance.

Naruto: Before you showed up, Kurama had already shared its chakra with the rest of the alliance.

Minato: Kurama... That must be the name of the Kyuubi.

*Panel of Tobirama intercepting Obito's blitz of Hiruzen via Hiraishin (level 1)*

Hiruzen is disapproving.

*Tobirama's Shadow Clone poofs*

Minato: 

_Shit!_

There's no time. Naruto, I want you to ask Kurama to directly share its chakra with Sandaime Hokage. 

_With the chakra of the Kyuubi, Sandaime can..._

Naruto: Kurama, can you still lend out chakra? 

Kurama: I can go. But, Naruto... Continuing to have others siphon off of my chakra isn't strategically wise. 

Naruto: Don't worry. This is one of Dad's ideas, not mine!

Naruto (look of concentration): We can go!

Minato (look of concentration): Okay. *Forms seal for Hiraishin* This is may be our best chance at victory... !

Obito attempts another blitz and is intercepted by the real Tobirama.

Tobirama: Hiruzen... !

*Panel of Hiruzen with head down*

Hiruzen: 

...

?!?

*Panel of Naruto with his hand placed on Hiruzen*

A golden flash engulfs Hiruzen, Naruto, and Minato.

*Panels of Hiruzen's wrinkles fading as the straps of his hat and his haori shake from an updraft of Kyuubi chakra*

*Panel of Hiruzen's hood and forehead protector having fallen to the ground (fall sfx)* 

Hiruzen stoops down to pick up the forehead protector (without showing face). He ties the Konoha forehead protector around his head.

*Panel of Prime Hiruzen's face with the forehead protector around his head*

Hiruzen: There's no need for you to keep tarnishing your image, Nidaime-sensei.

Obito (grimacing): ...

*A shocking resolution! The God of Shinobi returns?!?*





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 640: A God's Awakening_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the king of monkey returns


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 640: A God's Awakening_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS WAS SO GOOD, But you did make a little mistake.
You made a line where Minato used the Kyuubi's name then in the next part he learnt his name from Naruto, other than that I'm really stoked.
The one thing that would have made this more sexy would be a water sage mode D':
By the way, nice Minato hype!

Also with the face thing, I'm really on edge!
WHAT IS UP WITH HIS FACE!?

/flails arms


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 640: A God's Awakening_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well written, but it would be pretty lame...

Indeed, having an entire chapter dedicated to an Hiruzen hype while the main character is still doing nothing, even just thinking by himself to a strategy he has already used would be very disapointing to me.

Hiruzen already had his big hype against Hashi + Tobirama.

I don't even talk about Minato, whose every moves are god-leveled by Kishi. 

Naruto needs to shine quickly!

And I assume that he needs the Yin chakra.

But once again, well written.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

KyubiiMode said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the king of monkey returns



The young girlies be swoonin'.



Obitomo said:


> THIS WAS SO GOOD, But you did make a little mistake.
> You made a line where Minato used the Kyuubi's name then in the next part he learnt his name from Naruto, other than that I'm really stoked.
> The one thing that would have made this more sexy would be a water sage mode D':
> By the way, nice Minato hype!
> ...



Oops.  

I was writing this on my phone, in my defense. I tried to throw every Hokage a bone (except Hashirama, who has gotten his fill of hype for the moment). I even tried to give Sasuke more intelligence/Sharingan hype. 

I'm really hoping Tobirama gets some S/T Suiton jutsu in the coming chapters, though, and everyone (Tobirama fans at least) has been waiting for it. Sage Mode would be quite a boon.



Ernie said:


> Brilliant!







Dragon Fawkes said:


> Well written, but it would be pretty lame...
> 
> Indeed, having an entire chapter dedicated to an Hiruzen hype while the main character is still doing nothing, even just thinking by himself to a strategy he has already used would be very disapointing to me.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Yeah, it was just written mostly for fun. And Hiruzen. I was going to put some Nardo and Hashirama/Madara, but I didn't want to cram anymore in there.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

Back to the topic, I have a huge feeling that tomorrow will just be an ultimate surprising chapter that none of us expected but we will get it anyway.
Inb4 Obito has a speech impediment and the Juubi isn't in full control.
or
Inb4 Kakashi reads make out tactics in Kamui land


----------



## Plume (Jul 23, 2013)

Am I the only one wishes Sakura saved the guys for once? At least for a few seconds / minutes until someone stronger can take over? It'd help her character to do something useful... 

But yeah, that's prolly not gonna happen and it'll be Kakashi or Minato.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2013)

Plume said:


> *Am I the only one wishes Sakura saved the guys for once?* At least for a few seconds / minutes until someone stronger can take over? It'd help her character to do something useful...
> 
> But yeah, that's prolly not gonna happen and it'll be Kakashi or Minato.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes you are!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Kakashi comes out of obito world in rin drag to distract obito to save naruto and sasuke


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Plume said:


> Am I the only one wishes Sakura saved the guys for once? At least for a few seconds / minutes until someone stronger can take over? It'd help her character to do something useful...
> 
> But yeah, that's prolly not gonna happen and it'll be Kakashi or Minato.



Sakura can save them, but not this time. Personally, I think it would be pretty whack if Sakura were able to reach them in time when Minato is using Hiraishin.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 23, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Still wonder what the reason for some people to think, that someone else save boys, but not Minato?
> Last chapter was "Hiraishin no jutsu", "Come on, make it in time"  and "Hurry Minato". You really think, that Minato fails to save his own son after all shit he did for him? He already was late too much (didnt save Kushina in time, didnt save Obito in time, didnt save Rin in time and so on), so its to time to save some asses, for logic sake.



Have you ever read other manga/book or watched TV shows/movies? When someone strucks in a position to save, it's built up for someone else to appear. 

If Minato saves them it won't be as shocking because he's the Yellow Flash. But if he can't make it in time to there but someone else comes in, that'll gain audience reaction.


----------



## Sete (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict Jubito vomiting samui and her bro or the kin and gin or all 4 of them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Sakura can save them, but not this time. Personally, I think it would be pretty whack if Sakura were able to reach them in time when Minato is using Hiraishin.



We don't even know where Sakura is currently. For all we know, she could be right there. And Obito's body is kind of in a couple of places at once. She could grab his legs and rip him back through the ground on the other side. 

Really though, my bets are on Kakashi saving them. 

Then Minato will make some lame comment about how his student, once always late, has now been on-time when he, the teacher, was late.


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2013)

Still no preview 



Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 640: A God's Awakening_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good!

Make it happen, Kishi!


----------



## Abz (Jul 23, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Still no preview



*guys there is no preview*



takL said:


> _*no naruto preview.*_
> kishs oneliner
> "i read 'high score girl'. got a blast from the past!! i feel like playing old games again!!"-masashi


----------



## auem (Jul 23, 2013)

i am pretty sure Minato's jutsu will 'save' the duo...


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

@Raizel: Thanks.



PikaCheeka said:


> We don't even know where Sakura is currently. For all we know, she could be right there. And Obito's body is kind of in a couple of places at once. *She could grab his legs and rip him back through the ground on the other side.*
> 
> Really though, my bets are on Kakashi saving them.
> 
> Then Minato will make some lame comment about how his student, once always late, has now been on-time when he, the teacher, was late.



I can see this happening.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict that the 5 kages will be the ones to somehow save Naruto and Sasuke from Juubito.
I also Predict Tsunade Sage Mode >:]
And I predict Orochimaru finding Obito's Sharingan Lab, and implating them all into his arms and chest and becomes Danzou 2.0


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sarutobi uses mass shuriken.  It's super ineffective.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

what if either Naruto or Sasuke are thrown out of battle...or both?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

Hopefully Obito starts killing people next chapter. Like Darui, Sakura, that Rock Ninja etc. I don't really like it when the series big bad only succeeds in damaging zombies that will ultimately regenerate. Do some lasting damage, and erase their bodies so that they cannot be saved by his inevitable turn.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 23, 2013)

zuul said:


> Has someone ever predicted right ?



A Whole chapter probably not. But a-lot of people have predicted future elements of the manga, myself included.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 23, 2013)

IMO it may be time for Sasuke's first Izanagi use: he could erase the undesired outcome of Juubito sucking the souls out of him and Naruto.

How can Izanagi affect Naruto? Dunno, I trust in Kishi. He will come up with something.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> IMO it may be time for Sasuke's first Izanagi use: he could erase the undesired outcome of Juubito sucking the souls out of him and Naruto.
> 
> How can Izanagi affect Naruto? Dunno, I trust in Kishi. He will come up with something.



I'm stating the obvious here, but then he'd be without an eye. How would he get it back?


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 23, 2013)

Sete said:


> I predict Jubito vomiting samui and her bro or the kin and gin or all 4 of them



Their inside gedo, inside juubi, inside Obito.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 23, 2013)

It's more of wishful thinking than a prediction, but Kakashi should come back from the Kamui dimension finally.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I'm stating the obvious here, but then he'd be without an eye. How would he get it back?


if Sasuke use Izanagi now, it will be only to reveal that the E in EMS really stands for Eternal by all means , ie...it doesnt get sealed in any way, even after using kinjutsu.


Honestly...i wouldnt be surprised if this is the case. Itachi said that the mangekyou gets sealed away, but we dont know how and why. The blindness here could be more about a seal than simply an illness, we dont know what is really up with the Uchiha bloodline after all. We dont even know why MS becomes EMS in the first place.

If this is the case...if its really a seal, wouldnt EMS be able to bypass sealing? At some point, Itachi said that Izanagi started being considered a Kinjutsu, so does it mean that before it wasnt one? We assume that we had a bunch of Uchihas sacrificing their eyes for some fun trick to fight between each other...but really, isnt this notion ridiculous? 

If the Uchiha that could use Izanagi got into fights sacrificing their eyes for the sake of betting who would come up with the best outcome, and then went ahead to just steal a new pair of sharingans 


Something tells me that Izanagi wasnt a kinjutsu before at all, and i have my doubts about the need for senju DNA here too. After Itachi went on about it, it just feels like too much. Transfer and control DNA as well as transfer eyes for the sake of fighting a clan buddy to see what is the best outcome in their little Izanagi fight? Ok.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke use Izanagi now, it will be only to reveal that the E in EMS really stands for Eternal by all means , ie...*it doesnt get sealed in any way, even after using kinjutsu.*





I'm game, but I would never look at Hashirama vs. Madara the same way again.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke use Izanagi now, it will be only to reveal that the E in EMS really stands for Eternal by all means , ie...it doesnt get sealed in any way, even after using kinjutsu.



Come on, that's too broken.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not broken if there's a limit on how many times you can use it per day. Kind of like Danzou's Koto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Klue said:


> Come on, that's too broken.


there would be a limit, shinra tensei is broken as hell too, just put a time limit and its good 




Astrαl said:


> I'm game, but I would never look at Hashirama vs. Madara the same way again.






could explain a couple of things about Madara's behavior there


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> IMO it may be time for Sasuke's first Izanagi use: he could erase the undesired outcome of Juubito sucking the souls out of him and Naruto.
> 
> How can Izanagi affect Naruto? Dunno, I trust in Kishi. He will come up with something.



Sasuke will never use Izanagi, both of his eyes are too valuable for that shit.


Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke use Izanagi now, it will be only to reveal that the E in EMS really stands for Eternal by all means , ie...it doesnt get sealed in any way, even after using kinjutsu.
> 
> 
> Honestly...i wouldnt be surprised if this is the case. Itachi said that the mangekyou gets sealed away, but we dont know how and why. The blindness here could be more about a seal than simply an illness, we dont know what is really up with the Uchiha bloodline after all. We dont even know why MS becomes EMS in the first place.
> ...


No it isn't ridiculous and they probably did just steal the eyes of other Uchiha. Though I wouldn't really call it stealing, I'd call it common sense. If an Uchiha dies then the parts that are still of value ( their eyes) should be put to good use.

It's why I take issue with Naruto just letting Nagato go ( after he died). He should have taken the eyes from Konan. Instead her stupidity and his kindness allowed Obito to grow stronger.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke will never use Izanagi, both of his eyes are too valuable for that shit.
> 
> No it isn't ridiculous and they probably did just steal the eyes of other Uchiha. Though I wouldn't really call it stealing, I'd call it common sense. If an Uchiha dies then the parts that are still of value ( their eyes) should be put to good use.
> 
> It's why I take issue with Naruto just letting Nagato go ( after he died). He should have taken the eyes from Konan. Instead her stupidity and his kindness allowed Obito to grow stronger.


good use? Challenge your buddy for some Izanagi tricks? Make your other buddies sacrifice their eyes with Izanami to stop this shit? I wonder how long these guys stayed transplanting eyes to have fun with Izanagi before somebody had the idea to actually come up with a solution to stop the madness 


I believe that there was a drawback though, or else Itachi wouldnt say that they used it during important fights. I just think that loose the eye is too much of a big sacrifice if it was used recklessly at some point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 23, 2013)

There are some spoilers out to the internet public , i don't know if they are fake or not but they say , Minato jutsu is in fact the FTG level 3 and he saves naruto and sasuke at the cost of being hit by the jinchuuriki , madara starts battleing hashirama only as pretext preparing a jutsu that steals life energy ( or shit like that yang energy ? )


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> There are some spoilers out to the internet public , i don't know if they are fake or not but they say , Minato jutsu is in fact the FTG level 3 and he saves naruto and sasuke at the cost of being hit by the jinchuuriki , madara starts battlieng hashirama only as pretext preparing a jutsu that steals life energy ( or shit like thatyang energy ? )


i dont trust these spoilers but this one makes a lot of sense


----------



## Abz (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> There are some spoilers out to the internet public , i don't know if they are fake or not but they say , Minato jutsu is in fact the FTG level 3 and he saves naruto and sasuke at the cost of being hit by the jinchuuriki , madara starts battleing hashirama only as pretext preparing a jutsu that steals life energy ( or shit like that yang energy ? )



sounds a lot like the 'spoiler' that you mentions yesterday


----------



## CA182 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok my prediction

1) Minato isn't quick enough to save sasunaru. Obito touches both Sasuke and Naruto and starts absorbing their chakras.

2) Hiruzen saves Naruto and Sasuke with Kunai hax.

3) Hashirama vs madara's battle turns out to be Madara's way of keeping Hashirama distracted from Obito.

4) Obito lets out a giant "WROOOOAAAAH" And starts going out of control. 
Madara says - "Just as planned."

5) Cliffhanger. Madara wanted the juubi to transform inside of Obito so the final form juubi would have "Madara's will" infused into it. Making it controllable to him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Abz said:


> sounds a lot like the 'spoiler' that you mentions yesterday



it does ? I cant remember me talking about madara or FTG level 3


----------



## Abz (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> it does ? I cant remember me talking about madara or FTG level 3



might have got confused but i heard something very similar not long ago....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Abz said:


> might have got confused but i heard something very similar not long ago....



no problem , but... funfact: i dont care about minato or madara


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> There are some spoilers out to the internet public , i don't know if they are fake or not but they say , Minato jutsu is in fact the FTG level 3 and he saves naruto and sasuke at the cost of being hit by the jinchuuriki , madara starts battleing hashirama only as pretext preparing a jutsu that steals life energy ( or shit like that yang energy ? )



I approve. Mostly. 

but  the Minato part would get so many groans


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> There are some spoilers out to the internet public , i don't know if they are fake or not but they say , Minato jutsu is in fact the FTG level 3 and he saves naruto and sasuke at the cost of being hit by the jinchuuriki , madara starts battleing hashirama only as pretext preparing a jutsu that steals life energy ( or shit like that yang energy ? )



Probably fake. Minato's new jutsu sounded like a rasengan/ftg combo, at least going by just the name. Though the Viz translation did have stage three at the end of Minato's jutsu name, so who knows. 

Still think it's fake, though.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jul 23, 2013)

We need Oro, so i predict him appearing in chapter... Wherever is he


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrl said:


> Nah, people will say that he got hit "only because he was saving Naruto/Sasuke".
> 
> 
> 
> Because someone is poised to get trolled/dumped on soon. Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, Madara, Obito... Who will it be?



How about Sakura   ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Probably fake. Minato's new jutsu sounded like a rasengan/ftg combo, at least going by just the name. Though the Viz translation did have stage three at the end of Minato's jutsu name, so who knows.
> 
> Still think it's fake, though.



Pretty much. 

I predict this. 

- Minato's jutsu protects Naruto and Sasuke but he gets damaged by Jyuubito 
- Minato decided to begin the Yin chakra transfer as the other Kages show up and they along with Sasuke protect Minato as he begins
- Hashirama and Madara begin their fight ending the chapter


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> How about Sakura   ?



If being left in the background counts as being dumbed on, it's possible if not likely. But Madara and Obito are the ones in the greatest danger of troll. Minato... can't see anything really bad, Kishi likes him too much.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> How about Sakura   ?



She won't know what hit her. 

Obito is dumping on everyone atm.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

btw predict the Kages finally arrive just to take a back seat and comment on how the Hokages completely shit on them.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> predicting Kakashi saves the day only to get owned.




Wait, wait, owned as in dying?  This didn't occur to me earlier, and it's entirely possible! All the requirements - meeting Minato and seeing Naruto & Sasuke co-operating - would be fulfilled.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> btw predict the Kages finally arrive just to take a back seat and comment on *how the Hokages completely shit on them.*
> 
> 
> yes and from the release of the spoilers for all five years I've been here it's clear that these shops don't get the issue more than six days beforehand, ever which is my entire point.



Tsunade included?


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Wait, wait, owned as in dying?  This didn't occur to me earlier, and it's entirely possible! All the requirements - meeting Minato and seeing Naruto & Sasuke co-operating - would be fulfilled.


 lol no, I've given up on kakashi dying.  Kishi  has used that card too many times already when it comes to kakashi possibly dying that I've surrendered to the fact he'll live to the end of the manga. 


Astrαl said:


> Tsunade included?


 Tsunade will probably do one thing that will get hashirama's praise before she sits back down and heals everyone.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol no, I've given up on kakashi dying.  Kishi  has used that card too many times already when it comes to kakashi possibly dying that I've surrendered to the fact he'll live to the end of the manga.



Kakashi dying at this point would be quite dumb imo. No real need for it.



> Tsunade will probably do one thing that will get hashirama's praise before she sits back down and heals everyone.



inb4ubertittyjoke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Kakashi dies and Tsunade gives all her life energy to rez him.

Then Sakura and Karin save her.

Nobody dies.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2013)

The Gokage will solely protect Naruto and Minato during the the transfer while Sasuke, Sarutobi and Tobirama attempt to battle Obito. This gives Sasuke time to show his skills and also the Gokage can play defense. I can see Gaara joining in the battle with Tsunade as well now that I think about it. They have ties with Sasuke. They have enough to at least do some defense and not be embarrassed too bad. Sure they won't win but it'll be enough offense to protect Naruto and Minato. Hashirama will then fight Madara alone. 

Everyone gets a part in this.

With that said I expect Kabuto to show up sometime during this fight converted.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah that's the thing we all need to remember.  Kishi can easily kill a main character and ust revive them with rin'ne tensei or them giving their life energy.  So if any of team 7 ever dies, we all know they are just going to be revived anyways. kind of kills the suspense, but still I wouldn't mind kishi having juubito kill kakashi (even though he'll be revived) to build the climax.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> yeah that's the thing we all need to remember.  Kishi can easily kill a main character and ust revive them with rin'ne tensei or them giving their life energy.  So if any of team 7 ever dies, we all know they are just going to be revived anyways. kind of kills the suspense, but still I wouldn't mind kishi having juubito kill kakashi (even though he'll be revived) to build the climax.



Kakashi: Been there, done that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd rather have a conscious Obito kill Kakashi than a mindless possessed Obito. So right now there is no point.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope that the deaths stick. Kill Kakashi, Gai, Tsunade, Raikage, Rock Kage, Sakura, Sai, Chouji, Kiba, Bee, Shino, Darui, C, Mei, that Nerd, Tenten, Iruka. A chapter of Juubito just butchering half of the named cast. The forums would think that they're coming back, only for Obito to actually go down as a villain, cursing the world for preventing his success.

In all seriousness, I actually feel their deaths would improve the series. Most of the names I mentioned actually don't contribute anything to the series or have already served their purposes. Their death would serve in showing the harsh nature of the world, and actually lend credibility to Obito's status as a villain ( if he were to go out unredeemed that is).


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2013)

^ Gunners, your hopes and dreams are touching, but futile.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Everyone gets a part in this.
> 
> With that said I expect Kabuto to show up sometime during this fight converted.



This truly is a mass herding of all the Naruto characters. I bet Kabuto brings Yamato with him, too!



Nic said:


> yeah that's the thing we all need to remember.  Kishi can easily kill a main character and ust revive them with rin'ne tensei or them giving their life energy.  So if any of team 7 ever dies, we all know they are just going to be revived anyways. kind of kills the suspense, but still I wouldn't mind kishi having juubito kill kakashi (even though he'll be revived) to build the climax.



Well, Kakashi has already been revived once, so reviving him twice would be quite much. But on the other hand, if Kishi makes Juubito kill Kakashi, then surely he'll also have Juubito revive Kakashi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

IMO, Kabuto is just there to shoot Orochimaru down on the off-chance that he tries anything funny from here on out.



Gunners said:


> I hope that the deaths stick. Kill Kakashi, Gai, Tsunade, Raikage, Rock Kage, Sakura, Sai, Chouji, Kiba, Bee, Shino, Darui, C, Mei, that Nerd, Tenten, Iruka. A chapter of Juubito just butchering half of the named cast. The forums would think that they're coming back, only for Obito to actually go down as a villain, cursing the world for preventing his success.
> 
> In all seriousness, I actually feel their deaths would improve the series. Most of the names I mentioned actually don't contribute anything to the series or have already served their purposes. Their death would serve in showing the harsh nature of the world, and actually lend credibility to Obito's status as a villain ( if he were to go out unredeemed that is).



I think his chances of going out un-redeemed are bordering on 0%, but it would be nice if he died without rezzing anybody, redeemed or not. 

But overall I agree. There definitely needs to be more death in the war. The problem is that adding in 10+ deaths now, out of nowhere, is kind of awkward. They should have been interspersed throughout the arc. 

I have given up all hope of Tsunade and KB ever dying, even though both of them have needed to die at some point or another for the plot to progress.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have given up all hope of Tsunade and KB ever dying, even though both of them have needed to die at some point or another for the plot to progress.




Tsunade will retire to let Naruto/Sasuke become Hokage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Tsunade will retire to let Naruto/Sasuke become Hokage.



I know. That's why I said I have given up all hope of her dying. 

I'm not really seeing any character deaths after this. Very slim possibility with Kakashi but that's it. And Obito, obviously. Madara and the Hokages are already dead so they don't count.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jul 23, 2013)

I predict the 5 Kages join the party


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jul 23, 2013)

Orochimaru uses Edo Tensei to bring Jiraiya back. BOOM! Legendary Sannin take over the battle just for shit and giggles.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Im God said:


> Wait what? Didn't kishi create bee?



As far as I know I've never heard anything of any editors creating Bee. 

I predict Gokage showing up only to do nothing but hype the Hokage. I doubt there's going to be any healing needed since the only ones doing anything right now are the immortal Edo Hokage, Sasuke, and Naruto anyway. The only purpose of Orochimaru is probably just Hokage hype, exposition, and comments about his interest in Sasuke that don't lead to anything.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

I can only see Gai, Bee, Mifune and/or Sai dying as of now. The first one because he knew him and it would look as in Obito finally coming on top. Bee due to having the Hachibi inside of him. Mifune's character does seem to be fully developed after his fight with Hanzou and Sai as in sacrificing for someone from Team 7, maybe Sasuke, as an act of showing he doesn't want to see the person Naruto and Sakura cared about dying after all their efforts and patience in wanting him back.

Anyway, predicting that Sasuke decides to take on Obito with something that comes as close as lethal as those Bijuu morphing spheres of his are and uses Enton: Kagutsuchi to embed/cover his Kusanagi sword in black flames.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2013)

Abz dear, I seriously doubt Kishi is going to make Minato look bad. Even if, let's say, Kakashi saves the day instead, or Sasuke/Naruto manage to save themselves, it's done in a way that doesn't make it look like Minato is a fail.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 23, 2013)

My Chapter 640 Fanfic:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Minato appears at the last second smashing Juubiobito up into the air with Rasengan saving Sasuke and Naruto

Naruto, "Thanks dad"

Minato, "Naruto stand back I'm about to show off my super cool "

Minato, "Spiral Flash Ring Dance Howl Technique"

Naruto, "So lame...."

*Minato throw six Kunai all around Obito in a circle and his clone begins to teleport Blitz Juubiobito by teleporting between the Kunai and smashing him with Rasengan, eventually causing a huge explosion.

Naruto, "After giving your jutsu such a crazy name it was just a bunch of Rasengan attacks..."

Fodder Shinobi, "Looks like the Fourth got him!"

Minato, "...."

*The smoke clears and Juubiobito is fine

Sasuke (thinking), "The fourth should have known that level of attack wouldn't work on him after seeing the second Jutsu not work, he must be planning something else"

Naruto, "If regular Rasengan doesn't work than i'll have to use the Biju dama"

*Juubiobito destroys the Minato clone as Naruto starts to mold chakra attempting to go into BM, but Minato stops him

Minato, "Do you think I'd look that uncool in-front of my son the attack isn't over, don't forget the "howl"."

*Minato forms some hand-seals

Minato, "Howl the ultimate FTG; FTG LV 3"

Naruto (thinking), "he's even more lame than gai sensi, how did you ever put up with this mom?"

*Instantly a bunch of FTG Marks start appearing all over Obito's body, but Juubiobito charges at Naruto and company with arm holding a black elemental attack

Sasuke (thinking), "I see When the fourth's clone was hitting Obito with Rasengan he was really placing FTG markings all over his body"

Sasuke, "but it looks like the fourth's not going to make it in time, i'll have to use that."

*Sasuke makes a move to use something, but before he can Juubiobito's disappears.

Naruto, "dad where did the Juubi go?"

Minato, "Well he's over there, and over there, and over there" (pointing to different areas)

*Juubiobito is shown to have been split into pieces with each piece being transported to a different locations around the battlefield 

Naruto, "AAH!....What happened to him!"

Minato, "FTG LV 3 an especially cruel jutsu only to be used as a last resort"

Minato, "By covering the enemy in FTG Markings and causing each marked area to teleport to different locations at the same time, the target is literally torn to pieces."

Kitsuchi, "It's not been long enough for me to see this horrible sight again"

Fodder Shinobi, "What is commander Kitsuchi"

Kitsuchi, "Iwa was originally in possession of the 7-tails Bijuu and it's Jinchuuriki was the pride of Iwagakuru"

Kitsuchi, "Everyone thought for sure that she would be the first Jinchuuriki to ever tame her Bijuu and would soon take the mantel of Tsuchikage."

Kitsuchi, "However one day on the front lines she suddenly vanished."

Kitsuchi, "It was only later that we discovered her body parts and the 7-tails scattered all over the area"

Kitsuchi, "Eventually the Iwagakuru higher ups figured out that she must have gone berserk and transformed into the 7-tails while fighting the Yellow Flash and he used some jutsu of terrible power to destroy her."

Kitsuchi, "After that the 7-tails reformed elsewhere and fell into the possession of the hidden waterfall village and our army was issued the flee on sight order when it came to engaging the Yellow Flash."

*Scene Switches back to Naruto & Sasuke

Sasuke (thinking), "Looks like you can also be heartless to get the job done fourth, .so you'll forgive me for this...."

*Sasuke reaches his hand for his sheathed sword while looking at Naruto, but suddenly the pieces of the Juubi turn into Ooze and moving back together.

Minato, "Looks like even as Jinchuuriki he has the same ability as the Bijuu to rejuvenate themselves after death and he can even do it in a matter of minutes"

*Juubiobito reforms into a large puffed up ball and keeps growing larger

Naruto, "It looks like he isn't reforming properly, now's our chance"

Minato, "....."

*Scene switches to Hashirama whose staring in Juubiobito's direction

Madara, "You should only be looking at me Hashirama"

Hashirama, "This is bad, Madara, you must let me go."

Madara, "Nothing will interrupt our waltz Hashirama"

*Scene switch to Minato, Naruto, Sasuke

Sasuke, "His chakra is going complete out of control, at this rate he's going to blow"

Naruto, "Was the Juubi too much for Obito to handle"

Minato, "No judging from how his chakra feels the Obito and Juubi are in a transition state and this is the catalyst for an even greater form"

*Minato starts forming hand-seals

Minato, "This level of chakra is too much if I allow it to explode the way things are, the entire world might be consumed in the explosion"

Minato, "I'll have to use Hakke Fuuin and Shiki Fuuin to extract as much chakra from Obito as possible."

Naruto, "but if you do that you won't even go to the pure world and see mom again you'll just be trapped inside the shinigami again."

Minato, "I'm sure after this is over you'll eventually figure out some way to free me and that way I'll get to see you one last time when your hokage."

Minato, "TKB!"

* All the Bushin exten Shinigami arms into Juubi ripping out a piece of it's chakra and sealing it inside themselves. Minato than disperses the clones. He than places a seal like the on on Naruto's belly on the Juubi and activates a handseal, another portion of the Juubi's chakra is than sucked into Naruto's own seal. 

Minato, "To think even after all that it has so much chakra, this guy is incredible"

Sasuke, "Where will you take him"

Minato, "I placed a FTG mark on Jiraiya many years ago so we could help each other out at a moments notice &  from what I've been told by Orochimaru his body is deep in the sea."

Mianto, "The ocean pressure should keep the blast in check and maybe even stall this guy for a bit after the explosion is over"

*Naruto (crying), "You ask to much, I don't even know If I can win this war and now I'm supposed to release you from the death god"

*Minato grabs Naruto's hand and chakra flows into it

Minato, "Now you have the rest of the Kyuubi chakra, What I took from the Juubi, and a bit of my own; there's no way you can loose"

*Minato gives Naruto thumbs up and than teleports the Juubi away.

Massive Explosion in the fore ground and the chapter ends


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Turrin said:


> My Chapter 640 Fanfic:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The shit storm something like this would inflict would be other worldly.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Minato would simply be too Godly. :sanji


----------



## Lovely (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think Minato will make it in time to save Naruto and Sasuke. 

My bet is on either Kakashi or Sakura.


----------



## kaze1028 (Jul 23, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Turrin (Jul 23, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato would simply be too Godly. :sanji



Why minato had to give his life again and could only take a bit of juubis chakra. Unless you mean the first tech which case I admit I just had a cool idea and rolled with it lol


----------



## Shattering (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fake fanart is fake


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fake, but not bad for a fake. 

Not bad at all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks quite like Kishi's style. Though it also could be too soon for him to evolve...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

He's not wearing the cloak. HE IS THE CLOAK.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

I like that spoiler so far, it really excited me.
I really do believe Minato will blow us Minato fans away and knock us back with his FTG: 3.

UGH ONLY A FEW HOURS


----------



## Lovely (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is there a source for this?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys...I think that's real.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

FANART OR NOT.
It's freaking awesome. Dat' staff


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Must be real.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

If true, would it happen right at the beginning, middle or at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If true, would it happen right at the beginning, middle or at the end of the chapter?


Presumably middle, I don't see the cliffhanger symbol at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Madara has to get his plan going already, pronto. 



Menacing Eyes said:


> Presumably middle, I don't see the cliffhanger symbol at the end of the chapter.



Yeah its likely. The ending could be him using some new jutsu on someone to demonstrate his power.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic fake.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 23, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Presumably middle, I don't see the cliffhanger symbol at the end of the chapter.


IT's a cut off image so the cliff hanger symbol could have been cut off or this could have just been on panel from the last page, with the final panel being reactions to the transformation. It would be strange if this happened in the middle.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

It's fake guys.  An epic fake I'll admit, but still fake.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 23, 2013)

All these years reading the manga and you can't identify a fake fanart? come on guys


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

If thats real then Obito must have ripped Kyuubi's chakra out of Minato probably.
If not then it must be his own bijuus chakra, strange if thats the case.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Well if so, congrats for the most epic fake fanart.

A part of me does think it looks fake. I just don't think Kishi is done with "mindless but bloodlusted" Obito yet.

We'll see.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## SaiST (Jul 23, 2013)

... That pic looks legitimate t'me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you think we'll get a return of the Kawarimi no Jutsu from both Naruto and Sasuke in case Minato doesn't save them in time?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

That's fake


----------



## kaze1028 (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

It looks very cool though c:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Mugen Tsukuyomi is used?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

MUGEN TSUKUYOMI HAS BEEN CAST? HOLY SHIT. 

Also the look on Minato's face is fucking priceless.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT. It's actually happening.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, that's really fake.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

Sharingan time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Also, Minato lost an arm there. He must've taken the attack aimed at Naruto and Sasuke at the end or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

wow, thats some extremelly epic fake right there, and its not just about the art, but the concept


edit: ahahaha not fake


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

The first one still looks fake as hell to me. But the second one seems okay.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



my my, what a good fake. everything but the "canyon" in the background in the background fits with Kishi's style. congrats to the artist! it looks rather cool as well!



kaze1028 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Geez, more great stuff.

there is no way sauce gets more panel exposition than nardo, come on now.  if he does, why is this manga called nardo ad infinitum


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2013)

WHat's the source for those scans?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yup, this is definitely fake, though whoever the artist is has a very good grasp of Kishi's art style.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Fake or not it sure got me excited for the chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 23, 2013)

You can usually tell when somethings fake, but the art is kishimoto like, almost spot on. Iunno guys, I think it's legit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

I see Obito doesn't have yet the Sharin'negan either.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Wait, it's fake for sure, look at Minato's hair. It's all wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

its not fake, i mean, come on


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

Who is looking at Minato? 

Dat lil bro


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

I think it's real spoilers, and If not, god damn that artist is good. 

I don't see anything different with Minato's hair


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wait, it's fake for sure, look at Minato's hair. It's all wrong.



Hmm good point. In KCM the hair becomes spikey to the point some two of them end up looking like horns.

Then again I've noticed that in the last chapter or even the previous before 439 showed a couple of art errors with Minato's hair in KCM, so maybe Kishi messed up in this one too.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 23, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> I think it's real spoilers, and If not, god damn that artist is good.
> 
> I don't see anything different with Minato's hair


His hair looks like he's out of KCM.


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

Kaze always posted legit scans.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> I think it's real spoilers, and If not, god damn that artist is good.
> 
> I don't see anything different with Minato's hair


When Minato uses KCM his hair goes up and does the Rikudou thing like Naruto's does. Here it's sitting down as if he's in base mode.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

its real...is talk around to translate the scan?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, what are Minato's thoughts in his panel?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ya anyone care to translate? If the cliffhanger says something along the lines of "trouble, now what? And?" then I'm sure it's real.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yeah, what are Minato's thoughts in his panel?


"If only Itachi were here" 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

So many gullible people in here.


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yeah, what are Minato's thoughts in his panel?


Shits about getting real.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2013)

It's hard to believe someone with RS like powers is going to get destroyed by a Rasengan variant.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

i think its real because the way that Obito has been using Juubi's power has resembled a staff. And now it has become Rikudou's staff. There is too much thought put into the concept there...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Unless Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Karin took cover somewhere or something like that then it is likely that they have been caught by the Genjutsu too.

So the Gokages.

Then again, for Mugen Tsukuyomi to be happening now it sure seems very earlier.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

If it is in fact Mugen Tsukuyomi, then it can be proof that Obito has regained his senses and proyected his Genjutsu to the moon. I doubt this is the Juubi's work.

Inb4re Madara is again "meh/oh well" like usual?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

"art errors" or not, if nothing else, it's too clean to be legit.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's seem very real to me. @.@


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy shit. 

This had better be real. 

Lol if Obito was acting like a mindless animal all along. Silly Tobi 2.0.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 23, 2013)

Look at Minatos arm, its damaged which implies the "fake" artist took into account action before the cliffhanger, something a lot of people don't take into account. As for Minato's hair, art errors are common, Minato has been drawn to look as if hes a live many times. If it's fake, I've been fooled.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

its such a good fake though, damn.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Just realized that the Rikudou Sennin staff Obito's holding is indeed made out from those Bijuu morphing spheres.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





kaze1028 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


pretty good for a fakes. 

 but minato getting owned? now that was just a...


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

Raizel said:


> Obito used a sage technique?


CT           ?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 23, 2013)

Translation of the page (by Purely Sadistic)

Minato: When did he-....I see!! With me, he's going to..!

Spreading despair!!

Next issue: By Obito who is displaying overwhelming power, Naruto and co., are going to be..?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

So evolving means growing clothing?

Okay then.

Obito's standing very oddly in the first one, too.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Translation of the page (by Purely Sadistic)
> 
> Minato: When did he-....I see!! With me, he's going to..!
> 
> Spreading despair!!



Alright then, it's legit!


----------



## Deadway (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So evolving means growing clothing?
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> Obito's standing very oddly in the first one, too.



Oddly? or Godly?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Translation of the page (by Purely Sadistic)
> 
> Minato: When did he-....I see!! With me, he's going to..!
> 
> Spreading despair!!



That sounds as if Minato's was...Obito's "trump card"? Cause it sure sounds like he is gonna use him for something.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

looks fake to me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That sounds as if Minato's was...Obito's "trump card"? Cause it sure sounds like he is gonna use him for something.



Obito has a trump card?


I'm still a skeptic.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 23, 2013)

Fake...not fake....still looks pretty good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That sounds as if Minato's was...Obito's "trump card"? Cause it sure sounds like he is gonna use him for something.


maybe it has to do with Kyuubi's half


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn! Obito is really the FV and his is similar to Narutos.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito's evolution could be summarized as "wel that escalated quickly".



PikaCheeka said:


> Obito has a trump card?
> 
> 
> I'm still a skeptic.



After what he pulled in 637, underestimating him isn't fair.



Jeαnne said:


> maybe it has to do with Kyuubi's half



Yeah I just had the same thought. He is probably using in some way Minato's Yang KCM to use Mugen Tsukuyomi. The fact that he has that power without having a Bijuu inside him must mean it's easy to use or steal, in some way, that chakra from him to increase his power.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm totally confused.

There are "art errors".
Several shading mishaps.
SFX is not shaded like it usually is.
Lol Sasuke > Naruto in the last panel, lol seriously.
Too clean.

But it looks so legit and the poster has posted legit stuff before.


----------



## azurelegance (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know since I'm not a frequent Telegrams visitor... but is it usual for scans to be spoiled before the dialogue? 

By the way, the scans look really convincing. Only a few things seem off to me (Obito's arm, the overal shading, and Gamabunta's size.)


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm going to have to go with real on this one.  Not only is the art spot on with Kishi's style, but the concepts are though out far beyond your average fake, and we have multiple images.  If had been just one of these things I might have dismissed it as a fake, but all of the factors together give it a lot of credence IMHO.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

kishi has recently used non shaded SFX


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I'm totally confused.
> 
> There are "art errors".
> Several shading mishaps.
> ...



I don't get you.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 23, 2013)

If those 2 spoiler pics are near the end of the chapter, that means the majority of the chapter will either be talking and/or flashbacking with Madara and other characters.

But it still looks too clean, but if it's fake it's a damn good fake.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Rip in peace Minato.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe Kakashi is still on Kamui land then. 



Matrix XZ said:


> I don't get you.



Naruto is hiding behind Minato, while Sasuke gets the proheminent panel focus. It's bizarre and not at all what is like for a titular character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

First Tsurugi sure would like to see these pics.



ch1p said:


> I'm totally confused.
> 
> There are "art errors".
> Several shading mishaps.
> ...



You mean that he appears more exposed than Naruto, who is also being covered mostly by Minato's body in the last panel?

I am not sure I would consider that as proof of it being fake. Naruto was also behind Oonoki in the Gokage spread in 562.


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I can't believe Kakashi is still on Kamui land then.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto is hiding behind Minato, while Sasuke gets the proheminent panel focus. It's bizarre and not at all what is like for a titular character.


Mugen Tsukoyomi casted, Kakashi still in Kamui land. 
He will be the one saving the world.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Fake...not fake....still looks pretty good.



I agree. a good artist.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Why is anyone saying that this is too unusual to be a fake? The whole Juubi=RS has been a running theory (joke?) for years.



ch1p said:


> I can't believe Kakashi is still on Kamui land then.



If these are real than Sakura and Kakashi can forget ever being important. 

Their one chance was to save Naruto and Sasuke here.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is anyone saying that this is too unusual to be a fake? The whole Juubi=RS has been a running theory (joke?) for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara even said he(obito) was becoming more like RS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

i think Obito will have his on MEP act and kakashi will be the hero, so that the fight can go on after that


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe his hair is wrong because his is getting the kyuubi chakra taken from him


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

da fuq, is this legit?  I know Kaze provides legit OP spoilers.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is anyone saying that this is too unusual to be a fake? The whole Juubi=RS has been a running theory (joke?) for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except if Obito succeeds and casts infinite Tsukuyomi, Kakashi is the only one safe from it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> da fuq, is this legit?  I know Kaze provides legit OP spoilers.



The pics are weird as fuck, artwise. But ya kaze always provided legit spoilers until now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Maybe his hair is wrong because his is getting the kyuubi chakra taken from him


i think exacly this


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think Obito will have his on MEP act and kakashi will be the hero, so that the fight can go on after that



Not a chance, Naruto is the destined child not Kakashi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> da fuq, is this legit?  I know Kaze provides legit OP spoilers.



He's usually legit. I just have trouble believing this one. Seems too dumb.



ShinobisWill said:


> Except if Obito succeeds and casts infinite Tsukuyomi, Kakashi is the only one safe from it.



Why? Because he's in an alternate dimension?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am not sure I would consider that as proof of it being fake. Naruto was also behind Oonoki in the Gokage spread in 562.



It's not really that the individual instance that makes me say fake.

It's a group of things. I get a shading mistake, I get a non shaded SFX, I get a Naruto being put on the background, I get getting clean spoilers.

All of them combined though? That's uncanny valley for me. I look at this and I can't help but say fake.

But again, the poster IS a legit spoiler provider.

I'm torn.



PikaCheeka said:


> He's usually legit. I just have trouble believing this one. Seems too dumb.
> 
> Why? Because he's in an alternate dimension?



I wouldn't put it past Kishi to make this something like "look at the moon" thing. He's really the type not to think of blind people.

Or perhaps "bathe in the moonlight" thing.



Matrix XZ said:


> Not a chance, Naruto is the destined child not Kakashi.



because the story ends here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Juubito's going to steal the kyuubi chakra from Minato because he knows Naruto is the main character and can't die. 

Conveniently, he can just steal it from an already-dead person who doesn't need it anyway.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's usually legit. I just have trouble believing this one. Seems too dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's in an alternate dimension?



Exactly.


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 23, 2013)

If Minato gets owned in this chapter, expect his fans to cry tears


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

So the mep is starting


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

MEP being cast is like, volume cliffhanger moment. What the fuck.



PikaCheeka said:


> Juubito's going to steal the kyuubi chakra from Minato because he knows Naruto is the main character and can't die.
> 
> Conveniently, he can just steal it from an already-dead person who doesn't need it anyway.



What about Bee? Doesn't he need eight tails first to balance or some shit?

in b4 Kishi forgot / rules don't apply to 10 tails host.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Just reposting this for the sake of personal convenience... The shading looks really off, even for a raw.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's usually legit. I just have trouble believing this one. Seems too dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's in an alternate dimension?



I dunno, usually the dumber it is the more likely it is to be true. 

And isn't Kakashi just as screwed if he comes out of Kamuiland anyway? Not like he would know what's going on.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 23, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> If Minato gets owned in this chapter, expect his fans to cry tears



Well we can only see his arm missing.  and he's an Edo. 

So much for the kyuubi-chakra as a gift to Naruto. But this was going to come sooner or later, Kishi has to make Naruto step up somehow.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 23, 2013)

As much as I think some Minato fans can go overboard, there is no shame in getting owned by the most powerful entity ever shown in this manga. Seriously, what's the deal here? Why are people so giddy about this (if it's real that is)?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> because the story ends here.



Bullshit. Like Kakashi is supposed to save the day after Naruto loses his title as the main character along with the manga title.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

I tend to believe it's legit because the second horn isn't fully formed.  a fake artist wouldn't do that to it.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Okey, I'm starting to believe the spoilers are fake. But it looks so real. Idk anymore


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It's not really that individually that makes me say fake.
> 
> It's a group of things. I get a shading mistake, I get a non shaded SFX, I get a Naruto being put on the background, I get getting clean spoilers.
> 
> ...



All those reasons except the Naruto are good arguments. Naruto being put in the background is trivial. It wouldn't be the first time it happened. At least this time his face is visible while you could only make out his legs in the Gokage spread.

Well maybe Kaze was handed unbeknownst to him fake spoilers.


----------



## Plume (Jul 23, 2013)

They look pretty damn legit to me... If they're not then wow, congrats to the artist for nailing Kishi's style so well.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Bullshit. Like Kakashi is supposed to save the day after Naruto loses his title as the main character along with the manga title.



He already lost his dignity a long time ago, so why not.



Astrαl said:


> Just reposting this for the sake of personal convenience... The shading looks really off, even for a raw.



The last panel can be accounted by the moonlight. The rest not so much. And there were issues with the cloaked obito that was posted as well.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> All those reasons except the Naruto are good arguments. Naruto being put in the background is trivial. It wouldn't be the first time it happened. At least this time his face is visible while you could only make out his legs in the Gokage spread.
> 
> Well maybe Kaze was handed unbeknownst to him fake spoilers.



Well, yeah, but the gokage spread is kind of natural. The gokage were the focus. Now this one? Its the MEP, the plan Naruto has been fighting against, and he's stuck beind his daddy? And then of course, all the other things.

It can be, but I'm so torn.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Just reposting this for the sake of personal convenience... The shading looks really off, even for a raw.



That's why I have trouble believing it. The shading just doesn't look right, but meh, what do I know.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not a chance, Naruto is the destined child not Kakashi.


didnt you get what i said?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe he need naruto to complete the coat and get the other horn?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

I see Gamakichi got up after last week's attack. Thought he'd be removed from the fight.

And what Raizel is suggesting could be true. Obito being able to use that technique to blind everyone for a good period of time while he goes to get Minato's Yang Kurama chakra.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Just reposting this for the sake of personal convenience... The shading looks really off, even for a raw.



Actually the shading seems about right for a raw.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

ch1p said:


> He already lost his dignity a long time ago, so why not.



No he hasn't stop deluding yourself. 

Minato made it clear that Naruto is the only one to defeat Obito, plus he hasn't gotten his Bijuu Mode up yet and we don't how he got out of Obito's grasp.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

If it's true I guess Obito is gonna suck Minardo dry for the Kyuubi chakra. Guess Bee isn't safe anymore.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, Naruto is still going to be the one that saves everyone. That might have absolutely nothing to do with the MEP, though, and more to do with who bashes the FV's brains in.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 23, 2013)

Goddammit. BijuuMode hasn't been reactivated yet?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Just reposting this for the sake of personal convenience... The shading looks really off, even for a raw.


yeah the shading does look off 


i must check Sasuke's bow, its hard to draw...depending it can reveal what is up


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's why I have trouble believing it. The shading just doesn't look right, but meh, what do I know.



The reason the shading looks off is because of the light cast from that ball of whatever that is.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 23, 2013)

dat minato.... expected him to be obliterated by obito this chapter, guess he held his own well. Chapter will be good


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Hiashi solos and proofs that the Hyuga clan truly are the strongest one


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito has so many different forms it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> The reason the shading looks off is because of the light cast from that ball of whatever that is.



That's not the reason for why I think it looks off. Even the first scan looks off shading wise.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> The reason the shading looks off is because of the light cast from that ball of whatever that is.



And what about the other picture?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> Hiashi solos and proofs that the Hyuga clan truly are the strongest one



Is Hiashi short for Harashima, and by Hyuuga you meant Senju?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's usually legit. I just have trouble believing this one. *Seems too dumb.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's in an alternate dimension?



Well this is Kishi.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> If it's true I guess Obito is gonna suck Minardo dry for the Kyuubi chakra. Guess Bee isn't safe anymore.



Then if so and forgetting balance bullshit for now, naruto too must be suck dry. The only reason people thought he wouldn't, was because it already had "one piece" of kurama so that was enough. If its not enough, if he needs all, then he needs _all_.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see Gamakichi got up after last week's attack. Thought he'd be removed from the fight.
> 
> And what Raizel is suggesting could be true. Obito being able to use that technique to blind everyone for a good period of time while he goes to get Minato's Yang Kurama chakra.



Would not work with naruto since he can sense evil will be similar to what fuu tried to blind naruto and bee


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

hmmm, Naruto's headband has the leaf's symbol there?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> And what about the other picture?



Obito's godliness screws with the lighting.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah the shading does look off
> 
> 
> i must check Sasuke's bow, its hard to draw...depending it can reveal what is up



The shading seems fine to be as long as we assume that orb is a really strong light source, unless there is some other more suble issue with the shading that I'm missing?


----------



## Evil (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay let's do this then.

But I have to warn you, the first spoiler is not for the faint of heart.

Or those under 13.

It's from the 80's.

Seriously, if you have a weak stomach don't look- lots of gore.

It's not anything illegal though.

It is on youtube and doesn't seem to be age filtered.

But I still wouldn't recommend watching it if you are under 13.

It's from Hellraiser.

Just putting out that warning.

Last chance, gruesome, gore, and horror not for kids.

Don't cry to me if you have nightmares.

I warned you like plenty of times already.

It's here...

Jesus Wept.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Lol evil when I was a kid I loved hellraiser.




ch1p said:


> Then if so and forgetting balance bullshit for now, naruto too must be suck dry. The only reason people thought he wouldn't, was because it already had "one piece" of kurama so that was enough. If its not enough, if he needs all, then he needs _all_.



Don't think so, they were fine with just the amount Naruto had, so if we assume Minato has half of that without Kuramas actual consciousness then just Minato would be enough no?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> hmmm, Naruto's headband has the leaf's symbol there?



Didn't he always? 

Even if he didn't, Kishi has made that mistake countless times.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> hmmm, Naruto's headband has the leaf's symbol there?



He's always had the leaf headband. He was never issued an alliance headband because he was hidden away on that island.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil is here. :amazed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Okay let's do this then.
> 
> But I have to warn you, the first spoiler is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...



Sounded like ObiRin loli for a few lines there.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

love how that staff just appears out of nowhere.


----------



## Evil (Jul 23, 2013)

And then we got dis.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm having a hard time believing the pics are real


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Let the confusion begin.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Okay let's do this then.
> 
> But I have to warn you, the first spoiler is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...



Carnage.

So, Sasuke and Naruto get their faces stretched like that. 



Seraphiel said:


> Don't think so, they were fine with just the amount Naruto had, so if we assume Minato has half of that without Kuramas actual consciousness then just Minato would be enough no?



IDK.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> And then we got dis.



Fucking Rin man.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

So either no girls or someone gets slapped out of the way? 

What a surprise. Now that's a spoiler I can easily believe.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

Izanagi 100% proved


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

I smell evil....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

Sakura or Hinata save the boys and die?


----------



## Njaa (Jul 23, 2013)

Those possible spoilers pics do make sense if you make some assumptions.

Minato's art error isn't an error it's just that some of yin Kurama chakra got sucked by Obito and that would explain Obito's half formed cloak and single horn, not to mention the necklace thingy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Evil is here. :amazed


ohh thats true 


Evil came to save us


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

the quality is so shitty it's hard to scrutinize. and that makes me more suspicious.

if one looks at the standard tiny pic of Naruto at the bottom of the second scan (beside the chapter end), it doesn't look like the usual one. it's either missing some stuff or the details have been blurred out by the quality drop.


----------



## Evil (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, btw.

You guys are going to kick yourselves. When you open this spoiler.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so fucking confused right now.  

Jesus wept, no time for girls, and then some meditating religious figure.


I think I have this figured out. Obito becomes a monk and stays a virgin for life.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

so
hashirama goes buddha or someone becomes r.s. version 2
judging by the spoilers probably the latter


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not getting what evil is saying can't he just speak english to us?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 23, 2013)

It is obviously narusasu not giving fuck about sakura chapter


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

This is apparently going to be an interesting chapter, since Evil is here. <3


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Hashirama summons his giant statue


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not getting what evil is saying can't he just speak english to us?



Nope, it's more fun this way.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sounded like ObiRin loli for a few lines there.







Evil said:


> And then we got dis.





maybe its Rin


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

So Obito becomes sage of six paths?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh, btw.
> 
> You guys are going to kick yourselves. When you open this spoiler.



Seems like something to do with Hashirama or RS.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so confused right now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Uh guys.

Yamato?

Dude "under" the tree?

Possible.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

Sage mode+ Bijuu mode? 

@PikaCheeka

Yamato? Pfft


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

I dunno they look legit, but I would believe this more if this happened at the start of the chapter.
Literally like did Minato, Sasuke and Naruto stand there for the entire chapter.
I think that maybe it happened and it was a shoop.

I would believe it more if it was one of the first pages, not last page.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> So Obito becomes sage of six paths?


 sort of, looks like he's in mid transformation.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

pretty sure by "kick yourselves", evil is referring to people doubting that the page scan was legit


----------



## Evil (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh, btw.
> 
> You guys are going to kick yourselves. When you open this spoiler.



Obito = Buddha, moon = MEP.

That is the awakened one if I'm not mistaken.




Menacing Eyes said:


> I'm so fucking confused right now.
> 
> Jesus wept, no time for girls, and then some meditating religious figure.
> 
> ...


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Oh, btw.
> 
> You guys are going to kick yourselves. When you open this spoiler.



Obito gains enlightenment? There's no Bodhi tree in sight.



			
				Matrix XZ said:
			
		

> I'm not getting what evil is saying can't he just speak english to us?


[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2013)

Njaa said:


> Minato's art error isn't an error it's just that some of yin Kurama chakra got sucked by Obito and that would explain Obito's half formed cloak and single horn, not to mention the necklace thingy.



Except that it was the last page of the chapter.

That's Obito's form when he is in full sync with the Juubi.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Deidara comes back and enlightens everyone on the battlefield with his art?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2013)

I love evil.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

The speculation from now until the chapters release is probably going to be way more engaging than the chapter itself.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 23, 2013)

Hinata gets soloed and Sasuke tells Naruto to move on


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

I knew it Madara was entering in sage mode all the time, that was what Hashirama's weird plot was all about Madara?


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Rainbow = Konan
SHE'S BACK


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil is here 

Just saw the video  it remembered me about Kushina and Obito's chains.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

Hidan comes back a pacifist? 

This is hard Evil 

Moar hints


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2013)

I think Evil is trying to say is that we got Obitrolled again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Facepalming at everyone who denies Yamato? I see.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh guys.
> 
> Yamato?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone decode Evil's langauge what about this pic about girls?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Juubi is Buddha ...or Rikudou


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can someone decode Evil's langauge what about this pic about girls?



Hinata dies and Naruto tells he he will be happy with Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe yamato saves them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

^ Yamato is in the cave with the Hashirama clone.

I think the Hashi clone was Madara's original plan. 



Matrix XZ said:


> Can someone decode Evil's langauge what about this pic about girls?



"Girls? Ain't nobody got time for that"

Best I could do, son.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

What is going on here? That pic was real? :sanji


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Hinata dies and Naruto tells he he will be happy with Sasuke.



Bullshit.

I dont believe that. More like Sasuke saying buzz off Naruto is mine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe that pic has to do with Madara's trump card


----------



## Turrin (Jul 23, 2013)

Pics seem legit to me. Obito probably ate Minato's arm in-order to get the Kyuubi chakra on it and become more complete. Next he'll try and eat Minato's entire body. Typical Cell stuff.


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> "Girls? Ain't nobody got time for that"
> 
> Best I could do, son.


Madara's line to Hashi.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay I think I got it:

>Hashirama uses Senpou: Senjuu jutsu on Obito
>Obito is getting destroyed
>He get motivated by thinking of his goals for Rin
>Obito goes Final Form
>Hence that last page from Kaze


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Yamato is in the cave with the Hashirama clone.
> 
> I think the Hashi clone was Madara's original plan.
> 
> ...



Probably Hinata / Sakura try to do something but they are blocked by something. Considering "time" is used, maybe MEP. 

Not Tsunade, because she's with the kages and there are males in it. However, Hinata / Sakura were checking the frontlines two chapters ago.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Maybe yamato saves them



I think the Buddha pic is something to do with Obito's new form.

If you think Yamato is going to save the day, hell no!


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

> What is going on here? That pic was real?



looks real to me...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

So Obito denies Rin I guess from the 'no time for girls' thing 

Buddah could reference sage of six paths or Hashirama's buddah attack.

And the gore thing I dunno. Lots of deaths?


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Minato is missing an arm? :sanji


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah obito must have absorbed part of minato's yin chakra.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato is missing an arm? :sanji



Haven't you heard? Obito ate it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

If the scans are legit then most of the chapter has to be about someone other than Minato and co.

Madara's original plan probably involved the Hashirama clone under the tree, where Yamato now is. Madara doesn't need it now because he has the real Hashirama. Could be a vague reference to that.

Or could be more direct. Oro goes to the cave.


----------



## Klue (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito is learning how to properly harness its power.

The force. :sanji


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2013)

Holy shit Obito


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2013)

Minato will become Android 18


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 23, 2013)

Soul rip, to be exact.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2013)

forget this being like cell, it's more like buu at this point.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to see the chapter now!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe when Obito snagged Minato's hand he also absorbed the yin chakra of kurama and got an upgrade


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Minato will become Android 18



who is his krillin?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2013)

Evil said:


> Okay let's do this then.
> 
> But I have to warn you, the first spoiler is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...



Dude, I saw that when I was 13 (or teen something)


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Chapter is out, and the spoilers are real!


----------



## Talis (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito eating Minato's arm seems legit if we go by Evils gore hint.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> Chapter is out, and the spoilers are real!



Link please!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

According to Chiyo


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2013)

I would like to see a library thread with old Evil spoilers.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the gory spoiler might be linked to the use of sealing chains. There was a colour page before with a kyuubified Naruto restrained with such things, maybe it will happen now, before Trollbito breaks loose.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Link removed

edit; ninja'd


----------



## Olivia (Jul 23, 2013)

Buddah Pic = Monk

Rikudo was said to be a monk

Obito becomes like Rikudo


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Fat Obito strikes again


----------



## Njaa (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok my attempts at deciphering Evil's hints.

Minato gets fucked and Naruto gets emotional
Sakura tries to go help but someone tells her not to bother
Buddha thing i don't know
something facepalm worthy happens


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL! Naruto evaded Obito's attack and saved Sasuke!

Glad Minato is praising Naruto.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 23, 2013)

So spoilers were correct. 

Also it seems Obito didn't have control originally, but he obviously does now.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2013)

I now realize what page Evil was referring to with the Hellraiser video Link removed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> LOL! Naruto evaded Obito's attack and saved Sasuke!



Huh? Minato saved both of them.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 23, 2013)

Naruto grabbed on Minato so he could teleport them both away.

Not sure why Minato can't use the stretch Kyuubi arms as well, but that was smart of Naruto.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 23, 2013)

Shattering said:


> All these years reading the manga and you can't identify a fake fanart? come on guys


Oh, oh..


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Huh? Minato saved both of them.



Thats because Naruto used the chakra arms to have Minato use the teleportation, Minato wouldn't make it in time and Minato wouldn't be praising his son's skills catching up to Sasuke.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2013)

I originally thought the torn picture was in Minato's mind, reflecting Obito saying "No time for women" because Obito killed Minato's woman 

Then I realized it was Obito's mind


----------



## slickcat (Jul 23, 2013)

fucking flashbacks Uggh


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 23, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats because Naruto used the chakra arms to have Minato use the teleportation, Minato wouldn't make it in time and Minato wouldn't be praising his son's skills catching up to Sasuke.



Ah, it seems you're right. I thought it was Minato who grabbed the both of them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Good chapter. I am literally amazed at Obito's will power.

Glad as well that wasn't Mugen Tsukuyomi happening at the end but another variant attack of that Bijuu sphere.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm a little confused, did this mean the Juubi had control over Obito and was pulling him apart in Obito's conciousness to control him but Obito broke free?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2013)

I know who I'm maining in a future Naruto game


----------



## NW (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito's will power >>>> Nardo's will power.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 23, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito's will power >>>> Nardo's will power.



Naruto has yet to start fighting for real.


----------



## Ricardox (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice chapter but i am more worried about Madara's trump card.


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 24, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> I'm a little confused, did this mean the Juubi had control over Obito and was pulling him apart in Obito's conciousness to control him but Obito broke free?




I think you should compare it to Naruto, back when he still couldn't control the Kyuubi (for example, against Pain and Orochimaru). He was still Naruto, but was wrecking shit up instinctively, without really being in control of his own mind.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 24, 2013)

He is back pek


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 24, 2013)

This chapter was good and all, but it lacked a little something.
It seems like Obito vs Naruto, Sasuke, Minato is in a random plain of the battlefield and all the fodder soldiers are relaxing away


----------



## yahiko00 (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito's charisma is growing bigger now he's the Rikudu ^_^
I really like him this way


----------



## eluna (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have words to express my feelings about this chapter,really IDK what to say


----------



## takL (Jul 24, 2013)

minato a few chaps ago "hiraishin's markings never desappear...which i havent told you, have i, obito..."
minato in the opening of this chap "!!?" 'the marking on obito is gone...!?'
minato-oh...

anyhoo minatos rasensenko-choranbukou style 3 hasnt been activated yet so that will save their asses next week.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't this fight end already... we've nothing but Kunai thrown at him by Minato, or Bijuudama spamming from Jubito's side. The fight gets messier with each chapter, too.

What's next? After 10 chapters of fighting Juubito, he loses just so Madara can replace him for the next 10 chapters and make himself into a Jinchuriki?


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jul 24, 2013)

I can barely folllow whats going on
So Minato failed, then Tobi had some body horror to remember himself, and then he blew up Minato arm?
Is that what happen? I can't tell


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Jul 24, 2013)

Kishi is just showing off Juubito's power. It's only a matter of time before Naruto kicks his ass.


----------



## RBL (Jul 24, 2013)

we need to see now, the ultimate konoha's weapon.

the guy who has the eye of the tiger.
the strongest will.
the coolest personality.
and the most attractive.



ROCK AWESOME LEE


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Can't this fight end already... we've nothing but Kunai thrown at him by Minato, or Bijuudama spamming from Jubito's side. The fight gets messier with each chapter, too.
> 
> What's next? After 10 chapters of fighting Juubito, he loses just so Madara can replace him for the next 10 chapters and make himself into a Jinchuriki?



I freaking know it right...This war needs to end asap, each chapter has become a torture.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Can't this fight end already... we've nothing but Kunai thrown at him by Minato, or Bijuudama spamming from Jubito's side. The fight gets messier with each chapter, too.
> 
> What's next? After 10 chapters of fighting Juubito, he loses just so Madara can replace him for the next 10 chapters and make himself into a Jinchuriki?



the hokages are nostalgic, first paper bomb, then shuriken, now kunai....


----------



## Rai (Jul 24, 2013)

The marking on Obito vanished


----------



## Saru (Jul 24, 2013)

Some really contrived development for Obito. Unbefitting of a juubi jinchchuriki or a final villain. Not a fan of the form change either.

This chapter squashed any chance of Obito becoming a better/more complex character. I can't wait until he's killed off. He better bring Neji back when he goes too... There was no meaning put into his death at all. He died only to try and make Obito seem respectable.


----------



## takL (Jul 24, 2013)

Some of the lines from ohanas full script

#640: managed

Minato to himslef: maybe our kid isnt far behind from Sasuke-kun either...　
Minato: well then... 
Gamakichi: looks as if it(=10bito) was a snake...

Minato: we have to get our job done now while he is yet to handle the body well...!!

Naruto: ？ was it aimed at dads clone?
minato:..na!  it didn't seem so!

Sasuke: hes fucking eaten(= been hit by) his own technique...
Minato: the attack was missed! 10bs power is too huge that Obitos mind is barely clinging to it somehow... and not controlling it at all!
Gamakichi: good that it was missed but then...when we eat it well die...we cant go near him casually.
minato: this time for sure Ill perform the spiral flash super rondo howl, style 3! Ill make an opening then boys, you two hammer your combination technique into it without a pause, ok?!

lil obito: of course Im to be Hokage
Obito:Ri.. ...n

lil Obito: so that... I dont have fucking time to bother myself about a woman! right? sensai.

Minato: Now I go at you!! Obito!
10bito: wh...o... are...y..u...?... 

obito: I managed it...sensei...

minato: Oh crap
Obito: …
mnaruto: Daaad!!
Sasuke: Naruto, get ready!!

Minato: altho I got hurt, Im OK! cos I flied on hiraishin.
Obito: I doubt that.


the end caption "the despair to be sown!!"


----------



## ashher (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry for asking about what may be obvious: but how did really naruto got himself and sasuke out of the trouble at the beginning of the chapter?


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 24, 2013)

ashher said:


> sorry for asking about what may be obvious: but how did really naruto got himself and sasuke out of the trouble at the beginning of the chapter?




Minato can transport stuff if he or his chakra 'are touching in some way', so by using his bijuu arms, Naruto grabbed his father and Sasuke, and that allowed Minato teleport them out of there.


----------



## yahiko00 (Jul 24, 2013)

@TakL : Thanks guy! ^_^

@ashher: Naruto used his Kyuubi chakra hands to grab Minato who teleported himself with Hiraishin, so this way teleported Naruto and Sasuke in the same time, if I'm correct...


----------



## takL (Jul 24, 2013)

my pleasure yahiko!

@ashher　naruto rememberd minato saying either himself or his chakra has to be in contact with the object(s)to fly at least indirectly. with minatos marking on obito disappeared it was impossible for minato to use hiraishin to get there in time. but then naruto useed his biju arms to touch minato and grab sasuke so that minato could fly both of them to where he was.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2013)

Did they forget today is Wednesday or something?


----------



## Annabella (Jul 24, 2013)

takL said:


> Some of the lines from ohanas full script
> 
> #640: managed
> 
> Minato to himslef: maybe our kid isnt far behind from Sasuke-kun either...


 thanks for the translation takL, this makes sense :33


> Minato: well then...
> Gamakichi: looks as if it(=10bito) was a snake...
> 
> Minato: we have to get our job done now while he is yet to handle the body well...!!
> ...


  little Obito swearing


----------



## ShinobiGod666 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did anyone else get annoyed when Minato said " I see my son is keeping up with sasuke kun"


----------



## Lujen (Jul 25, 2013)

Why did this chapter make me think of bleach. I swear if he turns into a butterfly I'm leaving.


----------



## Ababu (Jul 25, 2013)

ShinobiGod666 said:


> Did anyone else get annoyed when Minato said " I see my son is keeping up with sasuke kun"



Yup.. it's like even after 640 goddamn chapters naruto is the main character only when kishi is not intending to draw sasuke... because when he does everyone goes wanking at sasuke.. I mean 4th has been with sasuke what for just this journey and he is already in awe of sasuke.. I mean seriously....


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2013)

ShinobiGod666 said:


> Did anyone else get annoyed when Minato said " I see my son is keeping up with sasuke kun"



i dont as the words in the raw are different.


----------



## lathia (Jul 25, 2013)

Every time I read a raw it brings a tear to my eyes. So many literal words taken out . Young Obito cursing makes me feel for him.


----------

